# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Goli pred djecom?

## antik

Kako se Vi ponašate?
Doma?
U kupaonici?
Na moru?
Kad se presvlačite?
Skrivate se pred djecom?
Ili ste slobodni?
Goli?

----------


## Joe

Moji su još mali, ali se uopće ne skrivamo.
Kad znaš otkud su izašli i iz čega su dojili, kaj da im još skrivam?  :Laughing:

----------


## ana-marija

pa evo mi imamo bebu od 7mj i skrivamo se,može tulit do besvjesti ali na wc,tuširanje i sl. idemo sami,tak će se od početka učit da nemoraju svi sve znat i vidit a takvi su bili i naši starci i meni je to tak ok
a djeca kako su znatiželjna sve će ionako saznat na vrijeme  :Laughing:

----------


## anki

ne skrivamo se, za sada....

----------


## čokolada

Beba od 7 mjeseci osobito je opasan promatrač   :Laughing:  ...
A. me oduvijek slijedi u kupaonicu bilo kojim poslom i već dugo sam joj totalno "nezanimljiva" kad se presvlačim i sl. 
MM-u treba više privatnosti, ali i to polako rješavamo.

----------


## Lutonjica

obje znaju biti sa mnom u kupaoni, i kad se presvlačim, i kad se tuširam, a bogme ponekad i kad sjedim na wc školjki   :Laughing:  
zara je čak bila s nama na ginekološkim pregledima tokom trudnoće (i tu mislim na ginekološke preglede, ne na uzv   :Grin:   )

MM - kao i čokoladin

----------


## Brunda

Ne skrivamo se ali ni ne prešetavamo goli po stanu. U WC-u se nikada ne zaključavamo pa nam često uđe dok obavljamo nuždu ili se tuširamo. Uopće na to ne obraćamo pažnju, ni mi ni on.
Ako mi u nekom trenutku baš zatreba intima zamolim ga da izađe, a isto tako poštujem i kada on mene zamoli da se maknem.

----------


## Janoccka

Ne skrivamo se. Ni mi od njih, ni oni od nas , ni međusobno   :Grin:

----------


## meri78

beba ima umalo 5 mjeseci i nema skrivanja, čak ponekad kada plače, a ja se tuširam mm je drži na vratima od kupaonice da vidi da je mama tu

ja sam sa svojima doma uvijek imala takav odnos da se nismo skrivali jedni pred drugima, ako mi je nešto trebalo iz kupaonice kada se stari tuširao lijepo bi ušla po to tako da je za mene neskrivanje totalno normalna stvar

baš me zanima dali postoji povezanost između takvog skrivanja doma i kasnijih "sramežljivosti" u vezama tj. pred dečkima/mužem... recimo ja nikada nisam imala problema s tim, uvijek sam mogla prošetati gola pred dečkom bez pol frke, dok recimo moja najbolja frendica koja nikada nije vidjela starce gole se uvijek nakon odnosa pokrivala dekom/plahtom, nije šetala gole i to ne pred nekim onako usputnim, nego pred dečkom s kojim je bila 4 godine  :shock:

----------


## mama courage

ne skrivam se kad se presvlacim, mada bas gola ne setam kroz kucu. vise zbog susjeda (jer jos uvijek nemam zavjese na prozorima)   :Grin:  kad se tusiram isto mi nije bed, al kad obavljam nuzdu ne volim da mi itko ulazi i nesto cavrlja sa mnom (ni mm). moze uci, ako mora hitno nesto uzeti iz banje, al da sad drzim otvorena vrata, da smo u tolikoj ljubavi pa da me prati i na wc i te fore - ne, hvala.

----------


## maria71

> ne skrivam se kad se presvlacim, mada bas gola ne setam kroz kucu. vise zbog susjeda (jer jos uvijek nemam zavjese na prozorima)   kad se tusiram isto mi nije bed, al kad obavljam nuzdu ne volim da mi itko ulazi i nesto cavrlja sa mnom (ni mm). moze uci, ako mora hitno nesto uzeti iz banje, al da sad drzim otvorena vrata, da smo u tolikoj ljubavi pa da me prati i na wc i te fore - ne, hvala.


potpisić

----------


## tanjads

Ne skrivamo se. Ja se obicno tusiram ujutro dok Filip gleda crtice, pa on navrati i provede neko vrijeme sa mnom. Zna mi se uvaliti u krilo dok piskim. Ne smeta mi nedostatak odjece ili nesto slicno, ali mi povremeno smeta sto nemam mira ni na wc-u. MM trazi da napustimo kupaonu dok je on na wc-u i sve mi se vise cini da je u pravu. Hocu i ja malo mira dok se kupam/piskim/kakam, a ne da mi Filip trazi benove za to vrijeme (to mu je nova zanimacija).

----------


## flower

mi o tome ne razmisljamo previse - ako smo goli onda smo goli iz nekog log. razloga - npr. necu se sakriti kad se presvlacim ili kupam (meni to ne smeta, ne smeta ni njoj - da je drugacije, onda bi razmislila). ne namecemo joj svoju golotinju, ali se niti ne sramimo biti gloi.

----------


## maria71

doduše Marko stražari pred vratima wc-a i priča sa mnom


a ja sam od onih koji za veliku nuždu tebaju visinske pripreme  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zdenka2

> mi o tome ne razmisljamo previse - ako smo goli onda smo goli iz nekog log. razloga - npr. necu se sakriti kad se presvlacim ili kupam (meni to ne smeta, ne smeta ni njoj - da je drugacije, onda bi razmislila). ne namecemo joj svoju golotinju, ali se niti ne sramimo biti gloi.


Tako nekako i mi. Ne skrivam se pred djetetom, ali povlačim granice svoje intime i to sve više što je on stariji. Ono što mi je bilo OK s jedno, dvo-, tro-, četverogodišnjim djetetom nije mi više OK sa šestogodišnjim djetetom. I dalje se ne skrivam, ali nema teorije da mi ulazi u WC, a pomalo niti u kupaonicu. Sad se naučio da čeka pred vratima ako nešto treba, a ako baš hitno želi nešto pitati ili uzeti iz kupaonice, pita me smije li ući. Ja njega još uvijek kupam, ali sad je počeo tražiti da bude sam u WC-u i ja to poštujem. I on uči povlačiti granice svoje intime i mislim da je to dobro. Inače, u taj svoj intimni prostor ne bi ni za živu glavu pustio nikoga osim mene, MM, mojih roditelja i jedne tete u vrtiću.

----------


## Tara

ne skrivamo se. seki smo sve odavno objasnili. kak izgledaju decki, kak izgledaju cure i to ju vise uopce niti ne zanima. odavno je vidjela svog malog bratica dok su mu se presvlacile pelene i zanimalo ju je kaj to on ima a ona nema pa smo joj objasnili. sad dok presvlacim bracu vise ju zanima npr. kak on ima tak mala stopala ili kak ima uvuceni pupak (njezin je kuglica  :Heart:  )... zna uletiti tati u kupaonu dok se tusira ali nikad ne mice zavjesu od tusa vec samo razgovara s njim. zna bit sa mnom na wc-u (meni, doduse, isto trebaju visinske i nizinske pripreme, ne mogu se skoncentrirat  :Laughing:  ) ali ako ju zamolim da izadje - izaci ce. 
s druge strane, ona je pocela u zadnje vrijeme traziti da izadjemo iz kupaonice dok kaka i to postujemo. dodjemo samo ako zove da joj obrisemo guzu (inace brise sama, ali koji put trazi asistenciju). dok npr. piski, cesto puta kaze: "ajde mama, tu me cekaj. ne moram kakati".

mislim da, ako se ponasamo prirodno i normalno, djeca to tako mogu i usvojiti. previse skrivanja od toga samo stvara tabu a to njima tada postaje jos vise zanimljivo a nekima i nelagodno. 
sjecam se da su se moji od mene uvijek skrivali dok sam bila mala i pamtim dobro osjecaj nelagode koji sam osjecala kad god bi mama ili tata isli u kupaonu. ne znam zasto, ali sam si u svom mozgu (dok sam bila dijete) umislila da rade nesto zabranjeno i cudno u kupaoni, buduci da ja nisam smjela uci... oslobodila sam se toga tek kasnije, kad sam krenula u skolu.

----------


## pace

Ne skrivamo se i ako je potreba setamo goli po kuci (hm mozda me zato susjedi tako milo gledaju   :Laughing:  ). Nemam neki odnos prema tome da bismo se trebali skrivati. Kad idem na wc pokusavam izbjec klince jer me gnjave (a ja bih u miru i tisini), al to se rijetko uspije organizirat. M je u zadnjih mjeseci poceo traziti da bude sam dok kaka (sad ce 6 godina navrsit) i to postujemo. Mozda jednom poncne i on nas postivat   :Grin:

----------


## sbuczkow

> baš me zanima dali postoji povezanost između takvog skrivanja doma i kasnijih "sramežljivosti" u vezama tj. pred dečkima/mužem... recimo ja nikada nisam imala problema s tim, uvijek sam mogla prošetati gola pred dečkom bez pol frke, dok recimo moja najbolja frendica koja nikada nije vidjela starce gole se uvijek nakon odnosa pokrivala dekom/plahtom, nije šetala gole i to ne pred nekim onako usputnim, nego pred dečkom s kojim je bila 4 godine  :shock:


Hm, ne znam. Moji ne da su se skrivali nego ih čak nikad nisam  vidjela ni da su se cmoknuli.  :shock: A ja nemam problema s tim, to mi je nekako uvijek bilo prirodno, i uvijek sam znala da su oni čudni a ne ja.  :Smile:  Ali zato mi se otac bio šokirao kad je došla  njegova sestra iz VB sa svojim mužem i ja sam išla s njima na nudističku plažu.   :Laughing:  S njima mi je to bilo normalno, ali s mojima nikad ne bih mogla na takvo mjesto.   :Grin:  
(sad kad se prisjetim, bila sam i ja sramezljiva do nekog doba, mislim dok se cure na treningu nisu pocele svlaciti gole, pa sam onda i ja.  :Smile: )

----------


## buca

> baš me zanima dali postoji povezanost između takvog skrivanja doma i kasnijih "sramežljivosti" u vezama tj. pred dečkima/mužem..



naravno da postoji,ja sam još jedan od primjera,ali sam se uz MM("egzibicionista"  :Grin:  ) prilično brzo otkravila.
i ne pada mi na pamet skrivati se od svog djeteta, ne želim da misli da je neprirodno vidjet roditelje gole.
naravno da neću sad ići u drugu krajnost i nametati svojoj djeci golotinju.

----------


## BusyBee

> mi o tome ne razmisljamo previse - ako smo goli onda smo goli iz nekog log. razloga - npr. necu se sakriti kad se presvlacim ili kupam (meni to ne smeta, ne smeta ni njoj - da je drugacije, onda bi razmislila). ne namecemo joj svoju golotinju, ali se niti ne sramimo biti gloi.


eto, ovako

----------


## ms. ivy

ovakvi topici se pojavljuju u redovnim razmacima. bliži se ljeto, što li?   :Wink: 

ne skrivamo se uopće, a kad je došla faza radoznalih pipkanja iskoristila sam je za prve lekcije o osobnom prostoru i ispravnom dodiru. na wc-u nisam bila sama odavno... a ne bih imala ništa protiv. i sve mi se čini da je to više pitanje 5 min mira nego intime i morala.   :Rolling Eyes: 

kad počne pokazivati nelagodu i želju za intimom, poštovati ćemo to.

(da preduhitrim sljedeći topic: da, i kupamo se zajedno.)

----------


## krumpiric

meni se isto neprirodno i skrivati i nametati.
Marin ulazi u wc dok piškim,tuširam se...ali ga sve više prije lijepo zamolim da to mama obavi sama.MM isto treba malo više intime,i malo se više "srami" pred njim,al sam debelo uvjerena da to ima veze s njegovim odgojem.i ide na bolje.Eh,da,kad se presvlačim,ne skrivam se,naravno.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> mi o tome ne razmisljamo previse - ako smo goli onda smo goli iz nekog log. razloga - npr. necu se sakriti kad se presvlacim ili kupam (meni to ne smeta, ne smeta ni njoj - da je drugacije, onda bi razmislila). ne namecemo joj svoju golotinju, ali se niti ne sramimo biti gloi.


Točno ovako, a što se tiče WC-a ne pada mi na kraj pameti vršiti _number two_  :Grin:  pred djetetom i želim da nauči da je WC-u područje privatnosti.

----------


## jadranka605

Ne skrivam se. 
Je mi bilo neugodno jedno vrijeme (kad su počela škakljiva pitanja) ali nakon rođenja Luke me prošlo, a i pitanja su prestala.
Kako dojim Luku, nema smisla da se skrivam. A bilo bi i glupo pokrivati se svaki put kad Duje uđe u sobu.
Jedino, eto, nekako volim da sam sama kad je na rasporedu ona, hm, velika nužda...
Što se tiće MM...ne daj Bože da mu Duje vidi, ne znam ... komadić desnog guza   :Laughing:  
Malo ću uzurpirati temu (sorry), ali dali su vam djeca ikad upala dok radite "one" stvari? Šta onda?
Luka spava s nama, pa se desilo par puta da usred odnosa shvatimo da nas gleda. S Dujom da i ne govorim   :Rolling Eyes:  
Zemljo otvori se   :Embarassed:  
Kako se nosite s tim?

----------


## BusyBee

> da preduhitrim sljedeći topic: da, i kupamo se zajedno


  :Grin:  




> i sve mi se čini da je to više pitanje 5 min mira nego intime i morala.


Meni sasvim sigurno je. I sve cesce se lovim da zapomazem da me puste da bar na miru ka*am (da, da i E i MM i pas).   :Laughing:

----------


## spooky

Nikada se ne skrivamo. Pa čak i kada smo na "velikoj". Ne skrivamo se niti MM niti ja...  :Grin:

----------


## ana-marija

e a i mene zanima odgovor na jadrankino pitanjce  :Embarassed:

----------


## maria71

nije nikad.....

a ni mi nismo ko zečevi da nas može uhvatiti   :Laughing:  

čekamo da neprijatelj    :Grin:  duboko zaspe i zaključamo se u spavaću

----------


## AdioMare

> ... ne skrivamo se uopće, a kad je došla faza radoznalih pipkanja iskoristila sam je za prve lekcije o osobnom prostoru i ispravnom dodiru. na wc-u nisam bila sama odavno... a ne bih imala ništa protiv. i sve mi se čini da je to više pitanje 5 min mira nego intime i morala.  
> 
> kad počne pokazivati nelagodu i želju za intimom, poštovati ćemo to


Ovako nekako, jedino se ne kupamo zajedno. Ali mala uredno boravi pored tuša dok se ja tuširam. Ako uđe MM-u, ni on ne pravi problem oko toga, ali to rijetko radi. Uglavnom, ja sam joj interesantnija.  :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> ako je potreba setamo goli po kuci (hm mozda me zato susjedi tako milo gledaju  ).


meni je najgore kad shvatim da sam zaboravila uzeti donje rublje iz ormara u spavacoj sobi. a kako vis-a-vis nase zgrade grade novu zgradu radnici svako malo mogu uzivati u peep-show dok pretrcavam gola po stanu.   :Grin:  

ne kupam se sa malom, nekad, kad smo bili jos mladi i nadobudni kupala sam se sa mm.   :Grin:  




> a ni mi nismo ko zečevi da nas može uhvatiti


ma sve ti je to ionako precjenjeno.   :Raspa:

----------


## jabaresi

Baš da se skrivan neskrivan,kada uleti u wc uleti ali da ju guram da je sa menom ne ali ako nas i vidi gole odma smješak,pitanja,mala kurioža  a za ono Jadrankino pitanje još nas nije ulovila ali uvjek nas prekida    :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## M&T

> pa evo mi imamo bebu od 7mj i skrivamo se,može tulit do besvjesti ali na wc,tuširanje i sl. idemo sami,tak će se od početka učit da nemoraju svi sve znat i vidit a takvi su bili i naši starci i meni je to tak ok
> a djeca kako su znatiželjna sve će ionako saznat na vrijeme


iako nemam više ovako male bebe oko sebe i mi se skrivamo i radimo ovako kao ana-marija
mislim nije sad da se sakrijem u ormar dok se presvlačim, ali sam bar u drugoj prostoriji nego u onoj u kojoj su djeca
meni je to bezveze da me gledaju golu golcatu...evo starija mala zna sve djelove ljudskog tijela pa se isto smijulila kad je vidjela bratu pišu dok bi mu mi mjenjali pelene  :Rolling Eyes:  
mislim moj muž bi se baš oduševio da mu ona tako upire prstom u pišu i smije se dok se on presvlači  :Rolling Eyes:  zato takva druženja i ne prakticiramo...

i uopće nam ne fali društvo u tim trenucima, lijepo nam je i bez njih  :Grin:  


a što se tiče Jadrankinog pitanja: mi jako pazimo kako na riječi tako i na djela koja radimo pred djecom, nisu nas uhvatili i vjerujem da će tako i ostat.....za takve radnje se itekako dobro skrivamo...ali mi smo konzerve po tom pitanju   :Razz:

----------


## Riana

MM se skriva, ja još ne, mada niti nemam neki show.
dokad? ne znam. možda još koju godinicu.
kad se kupamo zajedno ja imam kupaće (meni je malo bed)

a što se tiče kreveta, još nas nije otkrila  :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

MM se skriva, nikad nije bio goli pred H. Za WC treba 100% mira i privatnosti. Za tusiranje, ajde, mozemo uci i uzeti nesto, ali nas doceka prijekoran pogled.

Ja pred H ne hodam gola, ev. se presvucem. Za WC isto trebam privatnosti, radje trpim ili joj upalim crtic, da se osiguram da me nece pratiti u kupaonu. Ne tusiram se ako smo same doma, cekam da MM dodje doma, da me ne prati u kupaonu. To nije toliko iz srama, koliko iz straha da dok sam u kadi ne bi je mogla dobro paziti i pravovremeno reagirati.

Nikad nas nije zatekla u akciji. Cekamo da zaspi i nikad to ne radimo dok je ona u sobi.

----------


## Janoccka

Kako se uopće uspijevate skrivati? 
Kužim za bebe koje ne puzaju. Ni ja svoje nisam vodila na WC. Ali čim su propuzali nema meni bez njih. Jan je alergičan na zatvorena vrata. Da ih zatvorim, odmah bi uletio. Ovako ni ne primjeti ako gola preletim iz kupaone u spavaću...

----------


## BusyBee

> Luka spava s nama, pa se desilo par puta da usred odnosa shvatimo da nas gleda. S Dujom da i ne govorim  
> Zemljo otvori se  
> Kako se nosite s tim?


Nikad se nismo poseksali s djetetom u istoj sobi, a kamoli u krevetu. To nam je no-no. Imamo dosta velik stan i bogatu mastu.   :Grin:  
Ako/kad ipak naleti, improvizirat cemo.

----------


## spooky

odgovor na Jadrankino pitanje - 
Par puta se znalo desiti da je Pia uletila, ali ništa konkretno nije vidjela...

----------


## rinama

MM se ne skriva osim kad je na wc-u, a ja sad kad D.ima 7 i pol godina izbjegavam situacije nekog goličenja pred njim. Do unatrag godinu dana bilo je sasvim normalno da me vidi golu, ali smatram da to više nije u redu jer sam par puta primjetila da se posramio i okretao glavu prema podu, pa sad rađe pričekam da se kupaonica oslobodi.
Dok su mali ok, ali treba pratiti kako dijete prihvaća određene situacije i ponašati se u skladu s tim.

A što se tiće stvari oko sex-a, kad su porasli toliko da su počeli reagirati na zvukove iz našeg kreveta, jednostavno smo ih preselili u njihovu sobu.
Za noćni sex nema problema jer većinom spavaju, ali za sex u po bijela dana postoji kljuć u bravi pa nema šanse da nas vide.
Inaće D. dosta prati ako se recimo MM i ja poljubimo, ako ležimo jedan kraj drugoga, pa ako se grlimo. Reagira sa smješkom i   :Rolling Eyes:  pa zato gledamo da bude nekih granica i da ne pretjerujemo.

----------


## bucka

mi se za sada ne skrivamo!!
poslije...?  vidjet cemo!

----------


## mama courage

> ali za sex u po bijela dana


zar toga ima i u braku ?  :shock:  :/ 










 :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> ali za sex u po bijela dana
> 			
> 		
> 
> zar toga ima i u braku ?  :shock:  :/


Ima kod riname.  :Wink:  

Zato ja danas cijeli dan čuvam leđa.  :shock: 
Ipak je dan, se razme, čeka se noć, a kad dođe noć, onda se brže-bolje ogradimo sa 6 slikovnica, troje djece i 6 lampi. Dok netko prvi ne zahrče.  :Laughing:

----------


## clumsy mom

Pored dva dvogodišnjaka teško d amogu da se sakrijem i da hocu. A neću   :Laughing:  Bez šale, uglavnom sam sama sa njima i nikad ih nije imao ko pripaziti dok se presvlačim ili tuširam tako da su navikli na mene bez odeće.

 Moji se nisu nešto razgolićivali predamnom (ono u totalu) ali je tata u gaćama mogao bez blama da prošeta ispred mene uvek. Mama je već druga priča - istog smo pola pa nije ni imalo potrebe da se skriva. Brata je rodila kad sam ja imala 4.5 i dojila ga je pune dve godine a na moru se i presvlačila predamnom u sobi tako da sam na njihovu golotinju gledala sasvim normalno. Problem bi bio da sam ih uhvatila u sexu i to bi možda ostavilo neke posledice na moju psihu ali samo golo telo očigledno nije. Nisam stidljiva iako se ne dičim baš svojim telom.

Inače, golotinju smatram sasvim normalnom što se baš ne bi moglo reći za mm-a koji se zatvara u sobu i čarape da promeni. Njemu nije cool što se ja ne stidim pred sinovima ali ne mogu promeniti ni sebe ni njega. Moji sinovi će najverovatnije piškiti sedeći jer viđaju samo mamu kad to radi  :/

----------


## apricot

> mislim moj muž bi se baš oduševio da mu ona tako upire prstom u pišu i smije se dok se on presvlači  zato takva druženja i ne prakticiramo...


ako se "takva "druženja prakticiraju kao nešto uobičajeno/prihvatljivo/podrazumijevajuće... onda nema ni upiranja prstom ni smijuljenja: penis i vagina doživljavaju se poput ruke ili nosa - dijelovi tijela.

----------


## mama courage

> Moji sinovi će najverovatnije piškiti sedeći jer viđaju samo mamu kad to radi


cemu takav smajlic ? snahe ce ti biti zahvalne. 




> Dok netko prvi ne zahrče.


 :Raspa:

----------


## Zorana

Zatvorena vrata su ko magnet za moju djecu. Pa ako hocu u miru obaviti veliku nuzdu, prije cu to uspjeti sa otvorenim nego sa zatvorenim vratima.  :Grin:  
Sto se tice skidanja, isto ko flower i oni koji je potpisuju.....niti se namjerno nasetavamo goli niti se krijemo. Doduse, muz je malo rezerviraniji pa se voli presvuci ili otici u wc " na miru" i bez znatizeljnih pogleda. Ali, to je njegova granica i ja nemam problem s tim.

----------


## spooky

> ako se "takva "druženja prakticiraju kao nešto uobičajeno/prihvatljivo/podrazumijevajuće... onda nema ni upiranja prstom ni smijuljenja: penis i vagina doživljavaju se poput ruke ili nosa - dijelovi tijela.


potpisujem 8)

----------


## jadranka605

ja nažalost nemam sobu u koju bi ih mogla smjestiti...
Luka spava s nama ... *u krevetiću*  :Razz:

----------


## Sun

Mi se ne skrivamo, uopće tome ne pridajemo pažnju. MD bi valjda najrađe i po vani hodao gol, često ga podsjećam da je gol kad netko kuca na vrata   :Grin:  
A ovo što se sexa tiče...hm. Mi naime živimo u garsonijerri - jedna prostorija u kojoj je sve. Postoji i mala kupaona koja je totalno hladna i nekako nije baš zgodna jelte. Krenuli smo kao uređivati potkrovlje, ali kako se nema para to ide puževim korakom. I sad mene živo zanma ima li tj može li na ovako malo dijete prizor roditelja koji se seksaju (ako se slučajno probudi) ostaviti neke loše posljedice? Meni je ta aktivnost već neko vrijeme zadnja rupa na sviralu, ali eto tu i tamo se desi . A sad ak mi netko napiše da je to strašno loše za bebu od 14 mjeseci ubit će i zadnji tračak libida u meni   :Grin:

----------


## jadranka605

> A sad ak mi netko napiše da je to strašno loše za bebu od 14 mjeseci ubit će i zadnji tračak libida u meni


  :Laughing:

----------


## rinama

Ma kaj bi im bilo, ništa im neće biti ako vide nešto jer su još mali. Problem nastaje kad porastu i postanu znatiželjni, pa se usred noći ustane u kindaću, a mi jeli...ovaj  :Wink:  pa slijedi pitanje: tata kaj radiš mami, ništa sine, spavaj, mama kaj ti tata radi...  :Rolling Eyes:  coma.
drugi dan su išli u svoju sobu i nisu imali nikakve noćne more, a mi smo zakljućili da je gotovo s egzibicijama, bar u zajedničkoj spavaonici s klincima.

I ko to pita za sex u po bijela dana? Taj je još i najbolji, onaj noćni je ok samo ako prije ne zaspim dok on dođe iz kupaone, tada mu treba pol sata da me oživi.
Ja kad vidim navećer jastuk, zaspim još u letu pri spuštanju na isti.

----------


## Balarosa

Ne mogu odoljeti, moram ovo c/p:

_Mjesto radnje: Getro - Osijek

Par dana pred Božić... Getro prepun....
Svi stojimo u redu za blagajnu...
Iza nas neki mali švrlja okolo dok mama i tata stoje u redu...
15-naestak minuta ga neuspješno dozivaju da se vrati u red i da stoji mirno...

Svi gledamo, okrećemo se i smijuljimo...
I nakon 100 propalih pokušaja mama ga krene mamiti:
Srce 'ajde dođi, daj da ti mama da pusu...

A mali na to:
Neću, neću da me ljubiš?. Vidio sam te jučer kako tati ljubiš pišu!
Cijeli Getro je ljubio pod od smijeha, a roditelji su ostavili kolica na mjestu i izišli van!
_

Dakle, treba paziti nakon što progovore  :Smile: 

A da dam i svoj doprinos ovoj temi, kod nas je ovako nekako:




> ne skrivam se kad se presvlacim, mada bas gola ne setam kroz kucu. vise zbog susjeda (jer jos uvijek nemam zavjese na prozorima)   kad se tusiram isto mi nije bed, al kad obavljam nuzdu ne volim da mi itko ulazi i nesto cavrlja sa mnom (ni mm). moze uci, ako mora hitno nesto uzeti iz banje, al da sad drzim otvorena vrata, da smo u tolikoj ljubavi pa da me prati i na wc i te fore - ne, hvala.


...a trenutačna fantazija je seks na bračnom krevetu jer smo to sve preselili na kauč u dnevni boravak.

----------


## sbuczkow

> Ne mogu odoljeti, moram ovo c/p:
> [i]Mjesto radnje: Getro - Osijek...


Oooodlično!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bubimira

> Ne skrivamo se ali ni ne prešetavamo goli po stanu. U WC-u se nikada ne zaključavamo pa nam često uđe dok obavljamo nuždu ili se tuširamo. Uopće na to ne obraćamo pažnju, ni mi ni on.


ovako nekako je i kod nas otprilike. s tim da mi ne da ne zaključavamo vrata nego ih ni ne zatvaramo za sobom. osim ak je ne vičem: zatvarajte, zima mi je!   :Laughing:  
i da zna se desit kak je netko napisao, lut mislim, da mi sjedi na krilu dok obavljam nuždu.
al meni je to sve normalno. odrasla sam sa 2 sestre i mamom i jednom kupaonicom pa i nije bilo prostora (a i vremena) za zaključavanjem.redovno smo sve zajedno bile u kupaonici. al iz ovog je tata ipak bio izuzet.

----------


## Hana_Sara

pa sad ti budi AP roditelj i spavaj s djetetom u krevetu do 10 godina   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Meni Neva sjedi u krilu dok obavljam VEEEELIKU NUŽDU i to najčešće tako što cica   :Razz: .

----------


## bubimira

> pa sad ti budi AP roditelj i spavaj s djetetom u krevetu do 10 godina


kakve sad veze ima ovaj komentar sa cijelom pričom  :? 

a ak aludiraš na seks - postoji još mnogo mnogo mjesta van spavaće sobe gdje se može "maziti" ak djete spava s roditeljima u krevetu.
daj malo mašti na volju   :Wink:

----------


## dolega

> Ne skrivamo se ali ni ne prešetavamo goli po stanu. U WC-u se nikada ne zaključavamo pa nam često uđe dok obavljamo nuždu ili se tuširamo. Uopće na to ne obraćamo pažnju, ni mi ni on.
> Ako mi u nekom trenutku baš zatreba intima zamolim ga da izađe, a isto tako poštujem i kada on mene zamoli da se maknem.


potpisujem.

gabi svima ulazi u kupaonu,dok L. i D. poštuju tuđu intimu i neće ući dok ne pitaju da li je slobodno.jednako tako se i mi odnosimo prema njima.

----------


## dolega

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa sad ti budi AP roditelj i spavaj s djetetom u krevetu do 10 godina  
> 
> 
> kakve sad veze ima ovaj komentar sa cijelom pričom  :? 
> 
> a ak aludiraš na seks - postoji još mnogo mnogo mjesta van spavaće sobe gdje se može "maziti" ak djete spava s roditeljima u krevetu.
> daj malo mašti na volju


baš.

krevet koristimo samo kad djeca nisu u blizini  :Raspa:

----------


## tanjads

> Neću, neću da me ljubiš?. Vidio sam te jučer kako tati ljubiš pišu!
>  
> 
> 
> ...a trenutačna fantazija je seks na bračnom krevetu jer smo to sve preselili na kauč u dnevni boravak.


Kod nas isto ovako.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa sad ti budi AP roditelj i spavaj s djetetom u krevetu do 10 godina  
> 
> 
> kakve sad veze ima ovaj komentar sa cijelom pričom  :? 
> 
> a ak aludiraš na seks - postoji još mnogo mnogo mjesta van spavaće sobe gdje se može "maziti" ak djete spava s roditeljima u krevetu.
> daj malo mašti na volju


i dalje tvrdim da je za seksualni život muža i žene te mentalno zdravlje djeteta izuzetno važno da u određenoj dobi ima, ako ne svoju sobu, onda bar svoj krevetić

----------


## Sun

> i dalje tvrdim da je za seksualni život muža i žene te mentalno zdravlje djeteta izuzetno važno da *u određenoj dobi ima*, ako ne svoju sobu, onda bar svoj krevetić


slažem se   :Smile:  
ispod tri godine mi nikako nije ta određena dob

----------


## Zorana

Ma nama nije ni poslije tri.  :Wink:

----------


## Sun

> Ma nama nije ni poslije tri.


ma ni nama vjerojatno, ali ajde... >To ti je kao i s dojenjem, pomiču se granice u hodu   :Laughing:

----------


## Trina

U wc idem isključivo SAMA,vrata se uvijek zaključavaju,imati nekoga unutra dok obavljam nešto mi je nezamislivo.Pred sinom mogu pokazati samo cice zbog dojenja a pred kćeri se presvučem skroz iako to ne volim ali neću sad tjerati je od sebe kad me ionako vidila golu puno puta. A i nek dijete vidi kako će joj pojedini dijelovi tijela izgledati za nekoliko godina.Sin ima već 6 godina i spolovila već odavno gleda na drugačiji način.



A ovo za getro mi je  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ,mora da se mama osjećala ugodno

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i dalje tvrdim da je za seksualni život muža i žene te mentalno zdravlje djeteta izuzetno važno da *u određenoj dobi ima*, ako ne svoju sobu, onda bar svoj krevetić
> 
> 
> slažem se   
> ispod tri godine mi nikako nije ta određena dob


znam neke AP roditelje koji su tu granicu pomakli do 8 godina  :/ .... koliko god je istina da se uz malo mašte može svugdje o obaviti, 8 godina takvog skrivanja po kući (a sve samo tokom dana, naravno) i 0 privatnosti po noći ne može dobro činiti bračnom paru   :Wink:

----------


## Joe

Ne znam zašto se neki forumaši logiraju isključivo da bi drugima solili pamet... neš ti motivacije...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BusyBee

> znam neke AP roditelje koji su tu granicu pomakli do 8 godina  .... koliko god je istina da se uz malo mašte može svugdje o obaviti, 8 godina takvog skrivanja po kući (a sve samo tokom dana, naravno) i 0 privatnosti po noći ne može dobro činiti bračnom paru


To su ti se oni pozalili? Da medju njima nema privatnosti i intime? I pouzdano znas da je samo u toku dana? Mozda ljudi preferiraju seks pri danjem svjetlu? Ili znas pouzdano da bi se rado seksali po noci, ali ih je strah to raditi po noci van spavace sobe pa su onda kompletno odustali od nocnog seksa i sad pate?

Molim te, iznesi svoje misljenje/iskustvo/bojazan, ali nemoj propovijedati i osudjivati druge i generalizirati na temelju tri poluiskustva.

I da ne mislis da ti se javljam samo onda kad imam primjedbe   :Wink:  , s ovim se jako slazem:



> i dalje *tvrdim da je za* seksualni život muža i žene te *mentalno zdravlje djeteta izuzetno važno da u određenoj dobi ima*, ako ne *svoju sobu*

----------


## Zdenka2

> I sad mene živo zanma ima li tj može li na ovako malo dijete prizor roditelja koji se seksaju (ako se slučajno probudi) ostaviti neke loše posljedice?


Psiholozi kažu da može i da dijete nikako ne bi smjelo vidjeti roditelje u seksualnom odnosu. Smatraju da to može ostaviti loše posljedice za kasniji seksualni razvoj djeteta i njegov seksualni život kao odrasle osobe. Ta tzv. "primarna slika" izaziva i gađenje prema roditeljima, osobito prema majci. To sam pročitala u čitavom nizu knjiga o dječjoj psihologiji i više puta sam čula G. Buljan Flander govoriti o tome.

----------


## litala

ja nisam citala knjige o toj temi, ali meni to bas ne izgleda logicno. mozda ja samo drugacije/pogresno sve to dozivljavam? :/

ne vidim zasto bi djetetu moralo biti traumaticno vidjeti roditelje kako vode ljubav? smatram da je veci dio djetetovog dozivljaja onog sto je vidjelo u nacinu na koji mu se ranije prica o tome i u nacinu na koji mu se objasnjava sam cin kad ga, slucajno, vidi...

mi se pred djecom ne skrivamo, ponekad se zajedno kupamo (mm je puno slobodniji, ja imam vlastitih "issues" sa svojim tijelom), cesto se pred njima presvlacimo (tj. oni dodju tamo gdje se presvlacimo pa prisustvuju cinu - nitko ih ne ganja da gledaju niti im se skrivamo)... ulaze u kupatilo u svako doba (ne moze se iznutra zakljucati)... kako rastu tako i oni dobiju svoju dozu privatnosti (ida, 7.g., obavlja nuzdu i osobnu higijenu sama, noa, 4.5g, za sada samo nuzdu, ponekad pranje guze na bideu odradi sam...), te je pocinju primjenjivati i na nama... ida vise ne upada u kupatilo bez pitanja, a i moze se strpiti dok obavimo sto treba... leo, sa svoje dvije godine, bas i ne...

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Vidjeti roditelje kako vode ljubav može izazvati gađenje AKO RODITELJI SAMI doživljavaju vođenje ljubavi nečim gadnim. Mislim da je presudno kako djeci objasniti što su vidjeli, kad do toga dođe. Jedno 'marš, sram te bilo' će sigurno izazvati traumu. Jedno 'znaš, ono što si vidio/vidjela je način kako mama i tata... Ne treba ti biti neugodno... ' je ipak nešto drugo.

----------


## litala

ja, kad bi se dogodilo da nas netko od djece "ulovi" in flagranti, ne bi nikad spominjala mogucu neugodu.

nikad ne bih rekla - ne trebas se osjecati neugodno.

po meni, samo spominjanje neugode, straha, neprilicnosti - aludira na to da bi se tako moglo osjecati... nemam potrebu djetetu "uvaljivat" osjecaje za koje cu mu kasnije objasnjavat - ne trebas se tako osjecati...


vodjenje ljubavi je cin povjerenja, ljubavi, povezanosti, radosti, uzivanja. zelim da ga prvenstveno tako dozive, prvo kroz pricu o njemu, kasnije, kako odrastaju, susretom s njim...

----------


## Hana_Sara

> To su ti se oni pozalili? Da medju njima nema privatnosti i intime? I pouzdano znas da je samo u toku dana? Mozda ljudi preferiraju seks pri danjem svjetlu? Ili znas pouzdano da bi se rado seksali po noci, ali ih je strah to raditi po noci van spavace sobe pa su onda kompletno odustali od nocnog seksa i sad pate?
> 
> Molim te, iznesi svoje misljenje/iskustvo/bojazan, ali nemoj propovijedati i osudjivati druge i generalizirati na temelju tri poluiskustva.


tri poluiskustva? sad ti osudujes i generaliziras. ono sto sam rekla rekla sam nakon godina bliskosti sa jednim AP parom (to su mi kumovi) i baš jer se u mnogo čemu ne slažemo kod odgoja mi je jako zanimljivo slušati što im ide super a što doslovce forsiraju makar mi se i sami žale da im u praksi ne funkcionira nikako. pate zato jer su se odrekli noćnog seksa (mala spava s njima u krevetu već godinama), a po danu se skrivaju od oboje svoje djece, ali im nikako ne polazi za rukom obaviti to bez stresa da će im jedno od njih upasti. noć je veliki prijatelj parova sa djecom, kad se to oduzme, čast iznimkama, ali problemi nisu rijetkost. da ne spominjem što jedna školska curica sve može sučajno osjetiti/napipati u krevetu sa tatom... uh....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Kod presvlačenja se ne skrivamo, ali se i ne "golahamo" iliti "golišimo". Kupatilo je intima, dakle 5 min dok se posao završi, nema virenja. Ni E. ne insistira da ulazi.

----------


## litala

> *pate zato jer su se odrekli noćnog seksa (mala spava s njima u krevetu već godinama)*, a po danu se skrivaju od oboje svoje djece, ali im nikako ne polazi za rukom obaviti to bez stresa da će im jedno od njih upasti. noć je veliki prijatelj parova sa djecom, kad se to oduzme, čast iznimkama, ali problemi nisu rijetkost. da ne spominjem što jedna školska curica sve može sučajno osjetiti/napipati u krevetu sa tatom... uh....



sad meni ovo nije jasno??

spavaca soba. tj. bracni krevet je jedini prostor koji im je na raspolaganju??

nemaju dnevni boravak? kupatilo? kuhinju? hodnik?

nas petero zivi u 54 kvadrata. dvije spavace (jedna djecja i jedna za mm-a i mene i trenutno najmladje dijete  :Wink: ), dnevni boravak povezan s kuhinjom, kupatilo i dva minijaturna hodnika (samo poveznice pred prostorijama, nisu odvojeni prostori). i spavamo posvuda. cesto djeca spavaju svaki u jednom prostoru - najstarija u dj. sobi, srednji na kaucu, najmladji u nasem krevetu - pa nam seksa ne fali  :Wink: 

ja bih na osnovu ove tvoje sture price o tvojim kumovima zakljucila - ili su totalno neinventivni ili pretjeruju ili nesto drugo s njima ne stima kad ne mogu ostvariti seksualni dio veze i nalaze ovako banalan razlog   :Raspa:

----------


## smoki

[
Neću, neću da me ljubiš?. Vidio sam te jučer kako tati ljubiš pišu!
[/quote]
ili ti "Ne daj tajo ne daj, ugrišćete" - scena kod mojih poznanika   :Laughing:  
praćena prepričavanjem svima koji su htjeli slušati
Mi se niti sklanjamo niti paradiramo,  ako mi baš nešto treba iz sobe prošetam se gola i uzmem, MM isto tako. Ista stvar ako mi treba nešto iz kupatila.

----------


## mama courage

> ne vidim zasto bi djetetu moralo biti traumaticno vidjeti roditelje kako vode ljubav?


pretpostavljam prvo da djeca svoje roditelje dozivljavaju kao aseksualna bica (osim ljubljenja i inace nekih dodira u toku dana), barem sam ja tako dozivljavala svoje. a sad da u po noci k'o cetvorogodisnje dijete vidim oznojene roditelje kako stenju u raznoraznim pozama, raznoraznog intenziteta - ne znam kako vam nije jasno da to nije bas za djecje oci  :?




> spavaca soba. tj. bracni krevet je jedini prostor koji im je na raspolaganju??


pa osim seksa, ja se recimo pozelim da ponekad zaspim u zagrljaju svog supruga. da ne velim da se ne mogu uopce dobro naspavati kad je ona izmedju nas (al to je druga tema). stoga mi ju svaku noc prebacujemo u njen krevetac. nekad sa vise nekad sa manje uspjeha. ionako nam se pred jutro opet vrati. 




> ja bih na osnovu ove tvoje sture price o tvojim kumovima zakljucila - ili su totalno neinventivni ili pretjeruju ili nesto drugo s njima ne stima kad ne mogu ostvariti seksualni dio veze i nalaze ovako banalan razlog


mozda je umjerenost, kao u svemu, tako i u ovome, kljuc svega. ne treba ici u ekstrem, ekstrema radi.

----------


## litala

nisam nikad rekla da jest za djecje oci vidjet roditelje dok vode ljubav, samo kazem da to ne mora nuzno znaciti traumu...

ako to cetverogodisnje dijete koje ce roditeljima "uletit" u sred posla, imalo ikakav raniji input o seksualnosti (prilagodjeno dobi, naravno), ne vidim zasto bi apriori moralo pomisliti - ah, ovo nesto ne valja!

zar ne bi moglo pomisliti: gle, sto to zanimljivoga rade moji roditelji?

----------


## mama courage

pa ne mora uopce vagati jel valja il ne valja, nego ne vjerujem da ce se ono UGODNO osjecati ako ih gleda, pa koliko god mu bilo na prvi pogled zanimljivo. 

no, jedno je ako dijete uleti u sobu, pa vidi jednu pozu, a drugo je ako kriomice duze gleda roditelje. i jedno je pricati djeci da "mama i tata se vole" il "vode ljubav", a drugo je da dijete (uleti i) vidi pozu 69. da budem direktna   :Grin:

----------


## litala

naravno, nista nije crno-bijelo, pa tako ni ovo...

ja samo hocu reci da ne vidim zasto bi bas svako ulijetanje i svako vidjenje onoga-sto-ne-bi-trebalo moralo zavrsiti traumom  :Smile:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ja ne bih... a kako ce biti, vidjet cemo   :Smile:

----------


## bubimirko

> no, jedno je ako dijete uleti u sobu, pa vidi jednu pozu, a drugo je ako kriomice duze gleda roditelje. i jedno je pricati djeci da "mama i tata se vole" il "vode ljubav", a *drugo je da dijete (uleti i) vidi pozu 69. da budem direktna*


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  to bi bilo zanimljivo za objasniti  :Laughing:

----------


## M&T

> ja nisam citala knjige o toj temi, ali meni to bas ne izgleda logicno. mozda ja samo drugacije/pogresno sve to dozivljavam? :/
> 
> ne vidim zasto bi djetetu moralo biti traumaticno vidjeti roditelje kako vode ljubav? smatram da je veci dio djetetovog dozivljaja onog sto je vidjelo u nacinu na koji mu se ranije prica o tome i u nacinu na koji mu se objasnjava sam cin kad ga, slucajno, vidi...


ako to nije traumatično nego na taj način objašnjavate kako se mama i tata vole, poštuju i sl. zašto onda prije vođenja ljubavi ne pozovete djecu na gledanje "dođi sine/kćeri vidjeti sada kako tata voli mamu"  :?  nego se i dalje svi skrivamo ili u krajnju ruku se odlučujemo na seks tek kad djeca zaspu i to po mogućnosti u drugoj prostoriji ako nam to dopušta veličina stana???!!!!!!

i još da vas čujem: koliko vas je vidjelo vaše roditelje u seksu i ISKRENO kako ste se odmah nakon toga osjećali: posramljeno i pomalo preplašeno i sa svojevrsnim gađenjem ili ste u tom trenutku promislili- super, sad se i meni otvorio apetit za seksom???

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja u potpunosti potpisujem litalu   :Love: .

----------


## litala

M&T, mozes me slobodno cuti - nisam nikad uletila svojim roditeljima, a da jesam - ne znam sto bi mi bilo  :/ s jedne strane oni nikad nisu sa mnom razgovarali o intimi, ni kad sam bila mala, ni kad sam odrasla...

a sto se tice ovog drugog - nisam nigdje rekla da je ni u kojoj mjeri pozeljno da djeca vide sve. zato ne vidim poantu ovog:




> zašto onda prije vođenja ljubavi ne pozovete djecu na gledanje "dođi sine/kćeri vidjeti sada kako tata voli mamu"  nego se i dalje svi skrivamo ili u krajnju ruku se odlučujemo na seks tek kad djeca zaspu i to po mogućnosti u drugoj prostoriji ako nam to dopušta veličina stana???!!!!!!

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

I još da dodam da se mojoj sestri dečkić probudio u svom krevetiću taman usred najveselijeg dijela seksa i veselio se kako poplun skače. Dijete je imalo kakvih godinu dana, stan je jednosoban, malen.

I što sad?

Ja ne volim taj filozofski koncept 'bračne ložnice' koju je mojem prijatelju lijepo objasnio djed - 'djeca se rade u mraku'. To mi je ružno, natrpava osjećaj krivnje, ...

----------


## Hana_Sara

> sad meni ovo nije jasno??
> 
> spavaca soba. tj. bracni krevet je jedini prostor koji im je na raspolaganju??
> 
> nemaju dnevni boravak? kupatilo? kuhinju? hodnik?
> 
> nas petero zivi u 54 kvadrata. dvije spavace (jedna djecja i jedna za mm-a i mene i trenutno najmladje dijete ), dnevni boravak povezan s kuhinjom, kupatilo i dva minijaturna hodnika (samo poveznice pred prostorijama, nisu odvojeni prostori). i spavamo posvuda. cesto djeca spavaju svaki u jednom prostoru - najstarija u dj. sobi, srednji na kaucu, najmladji u nasem krevetu - pa nam seksa ne fali 
> 
> ja bih na osnovu ove tvoje sture price o tvojim kumovima zakljucila - ili su totalno neinventivni ili pretjeruju ili nesto drugo s njima ne stima kad ne mogu ostvariti seksualni dio veze i nalaze ovako banalan razlog


i onda ja osuđujem??? osudila si ljude na temelju jednog posta koji sam napisala i kao ti znaš u čemu je njihov problem. a oni su SAMI identificirali da ima veze s tim što im je mala predugo u krevetu. definitivno nisu neinventivni, ali nakon godina izmišljanja "di će ovaj put šmugnuti" (riječi moje frendice) čini mi se da su se dosta napatili zbog banalnog razloga. puno zdravija verzija: dijete od 8 godina u svoju sobu, a oni fino hop u krevet i zatvoriti vrata pa prije spavanja maženje,a u noći, ako su odmorni i ono drugo   :Wink:  . i izgleda da konačno i sami naginju tome  :D

----------


## litala

joj hana_sara, gdje sam ih osudila?

ti si napisala da su se odrekli nocnog seksa. ja ne znam sve detalje, i za mene ta konstatacija znaci - ne seksaju se nikad nocu.

onda dodjes, napadnes mene da sam ih osudila - iako sam i sama napisala da *zakljucujem* na osnovu tvog sturog posta - i dodas da su "godinama izmisljali kamo ce ovaj put smugnut"...


drugi put napisi sve, ako vec zelis parirati u raspravi i argumentirati svoj stav.

ja nemam hard-feelings ni prema tebi, ni prema tvojim kumovima, meni je samo krivo kad mi se uvaljuju rijeci koje nisam ni pomislila, kamoli napisala...

----------


## BusyBee

> tri poluiskustva? sad ti osudujes i generaliziras.


A gle, ne znam u cemu iscitavas osudu. Generalizaciju mozda, jer sam krivo napisala, mislila sam napisati "tri poluiskustva".

----------


## Janoccka

> znam neke AP roditelje koji su tu granicu pomakli do 8 godina  :/ .... koliko god je istina da se uz malo mašte može svugdje o obaviti, 8 godina takvog skrivanja po kući (a sve samo tokom dana, naravno) i 0 privatnosti po noći ne može dobro činiti bračnom paru


Pa tko im kriv što ne znaju urediti svoj život? 
To ne znači da je po defaultu loše ako dijete spava sa roditeljima koliko god godina imalo....

----------


## Hana_Sara

> joj hana_sara, gdje sam ih osudila?
> 
> ti si napisala da su se odrekli nocnog seksa. ja ne znam sve detalje, i za mene ta konstatacija znaci - ne seksaju se nikad nocu.
> 
> onda dodjes, napadnes mene da sam ih osudila - iako sam i sama napisala da *zakljucujem* na osnovu tvog sturog posta - i dodas da su "godinama izmisljali kamo ce ovaj put smugnut"...
> 
> 
> drugi put napisi sve, ako vec zelis parirati u raspravi i argumentirati svoj stav.
> 
> ja nemam hard-feelings ni prema tebi, ni prema tvojim kumovima, meni je samo krivo kad mi se uvaljuju rijeci koje nisam ni pomislila, kamoli napisala...


ti si mene prva quotala i iz mog posta izvukla zaključke kojih nije originalno bilo. dakle sve što sam htjela reći je da smatram da je spavanje s roditeljima u krevetu neprimjereno kad dijete poraste. složila bi se sa Sun da je do tri godine ok dob, a iznad toga... na štetu obje strane. ali to je moje osobno mišljenje   :Grin:

----------


## litala

ok, hana_sara, u pravu si   :Rolling Eyes:  

jel ti sad lakse?

----------


## snorki

> pa ne mora uopce vagati jel valja il ne valja, nego ne vjerujem da ce se ono UGODNO osjecati ako ih gleda, pa koliko god mu bilo na prvi pogled zanimljivo. 
> 
> no, jedno je ako dijete uleti u sobu, pa vidi jednu pozu, a drugo je ako kriomice duze gleda roditelje. i jedno je pricati djeci da "mama i tata se vole" il "vode ljubav", a drugo je da dijete (uleti i) vidi pozu 69. da budem direktna


desetogodisnja kcerka od mojih prijatelja je u noci uletjela kod mame i tate u sobu i kada ih je nasal u KHM pozi, tata je skocio ko oprzen i rekao "nije nista, to tata samo mamu masira"  :Grin:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> ok, hana_sara, u pravu si   
> 
> jel ti sad lakse?


drago mi je da si si to skinula sa duše   :Laughing:  

ak je tebi lakše i meni je   :Love:

----------


## summer

Ja sam roditelje nekoliko puta cula (kod bake smo vikendom silom prilika dijelili sobu) - i to mi je bilo uzasno. Nisam razumjela sto to rade, zasto, bojala sam se slijedece noci, silila se zaspati, ma uhhhhh. Dozivljavala sam ih aseksualno i tako mi se to svidjalo - tek u nekim kasnijim godinama pocela sam stvarno shvacati sto je to seks i sto oni prakticiraju.
Tako da cu svoju djecu nastojati postediti tog iskustva. Ljubljenje, grljenje da, ali nista vise od toga.
A na temu goli pred djecom, da, ali do neke dobi, poslije toga sam stava da intimni dijelovi tijela trebaju takvima i ostati.

----------


## Ines

na temu goli pred djecom da ili ne- ja se ne skrivam, ni mm.
ujutro se svi nagruvamo u kupaonicu, presvlacimo, oblacimo, nikom nije neugodno.
L. zeli biti sama kad kaka i onda zatvori vrata, obavi sto ima i izadje van; ja isto tako (nemrem kakat u drustvu, piskit mogu  :Grin:  ). nitko nam ne ulazi u zahod u to vrijeme (R. je dok je bila manja, al sad polako kuzi i sve manje upada kad joj se veli 'xy kaka, nemoj ulazit')

R. spava s nama, L. u svojoj sobi najcesce.
ne radimo nista, jel'te, dok je dijete/djeca u sobi (meni to ne dolazi u obzir,a ni mm-u), sva sreca- imamo dovoljno veliki stan.  :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

Da i ja opisem jednu smijesnu situaciju. Cekaonica kod pedijatra. Mama s deckicem, malom bebom za cijepljenje. Skida ga do gola. U cekaonici i curica od cca. 4g. S tatom. Gleda kako mama skida bebaca. Dolazi do tate i kaze: tata, ova beba je decko. Tata: da, da, decko je. Curica: tata, znam da je decko jer i njemu visi pisa kao i tebi.   :Laughing:   Naravno, svi smo se nasmijali.  :Laughing:

----------


## rinama

> desetogodisnja kcerka od mojih prijatelja je u noci uletjela kod mame i tate u sobu i kada ih je nasal u KHM pozi, tata je skocio ko oprzen i rekao "nije nista, to tata samo mamu masira"


A kakva je to poza?  :Grin:  
Il sam bedasta ili nemrem skužiti.
KHM  :Unsure:

----------


## pomikaki

mogu samo iz vlastitog iskustva, dijete još nisam rodila.
Moji starci su se preda mnom presvlačili bez beda, i to nije na mene ostavilo poslijedice u smislu mog seksualnog života, ali jest da sam već u dosta ranoj dobi - recimo oko 3-4 god - primjećivala više nego što sam pokazivala. Od neke dobi mi takvi prizori nisu bili ugodni, ali sam se pravila da mi je sve normalno. Pri seksu ih srećom nisam zatekla...  :Grin:   Ipak sve u svemu nemam traume.
Mislim da je to možda ok do neke 3 god, poslije baš ne bih izlagala intimne dijelove. I počela sam se polako pitati što će sad biti od mog seksualnog života... valjda ćemo to nekako riješiti u hodu.

----------


## mama courage

> Dijete je imalo kakvih godinu dana...
> I što sad?


javi se ponovo s iskustvom kad mali bude imao 6-7 godina i vidi istu tj. slicnu scenu tvoje sestre i njenog partnera. 




> ja samo hocu reci da ne vidim zasto bi bas svako ulijetanje i svako vidjenje onoga-sto-ne-bi-trebalo moralo zavrsiti traumom


tako ni ja ne mislim da bi svatko odvajanje djeteta iz roditeljskog kreveta moralo zavrsiti sa traumom.  :Grin:  jednostavno, nastojim i sebe ii dijete ne dovoditi u situaciju da moram ista objasnjavati. cemu to ?  :? 




> jer i njemu visi pisa kao i tebi.


  :Laughing:  ovo me podsjeca na seinfelda... it's shrinking...   :Grin: 




> da ne spominjem što jedna školska curica sve može sučajno osjetiti/napipati u krevetu sa tatom


posebice predjutro. mislim, nemojmo se praviti budale.

----------


## BusyBee

Tema je goli pred djecom. O nerazumijevanju cosleepinga mozemo na nekom drugom topicu.

----------


## Anita-AZ

GOLIŠAVOST
- sasvim normalna stvar u našoj kući, posebno što se mene tiče, nema skrivanja ni ničeg, bez obzira na dob, za sada. Mislim da ne treba stvarati nikakav tabu od normalnih ljudskih organa. Prihvaćanje sexualnosti je važno u životu, a počinje od prihvaćanja spolnih organa. Znači - znati da su to intimni djelovi koje ne treba baš bilo tko vidjeti niti gledati, ali isto tako ih se ne sramiti.

SEX
- ne sjećam se točno, ali znam da dok smo bili u istoj sobi (ne i krevetu) do negdje 2. godine je bilo ok... pa sve manje kako je rasla, a sad bi mi bilo grozno da nas vidi i baš pazim da se to ne dogodi. Ljubimo se (pa i vrlo strastveno) pred njom, ako se baš zalomi i to mi nije tako strašno.

VIDJETI RODITELJE KAKO VODE LJUBAV
- Mislim da je doživljaj jači što se od toga veći tabu radi. Meni je bilo urnebesno vidjeti kako tata poljubi mamu u lice jer se to rijetko događalo. Ali dan-danas se sjećam kad sam uletjela u sobu i kako je mama poletjela ispod pokrivača s tate (dok se on smijao) i danima se crvenila predamnom. Imala sam cca 12 godina. Nemam neke nuspojave od tog viđenja osim što mi je mamina guza stvarno velika izgledala i ne bih htjela imati takvu nikad u životu.   :Laughing:  

- Ne znam za sex, ali meni je predivno što je moj tata otvoren i normalan prema sexualnosti. I što smo na moru uvijek svi bili goli (nisu bili nudisti, nego smo imali svoju plažu) pa kad su došli frendovi od staraca i oni su bili goli i ima još jedna stvar koju nikad neću zaboraviit. Jedan tatin frend je   imao jaaaaako malog i ja sam otrčala mami i rekla za to, a zamislite njen odgovor: "Ma nema ti to veze i takav mali se može jako povećati! Ponekad i više od ovih što vise veći!"   :Laughing:  To me jako zbunilo jer kakve to veze ima s ičim, no dobro.
Uglavnom, osim što su mi to vrlo jaka sjećanja, traume nemam. Bar mislim tako.   :Wink:

----------


## M&T

> Ja sam roditelje nekoliko puta cula (kod bake smo vikendom silom prilika dijelili sobu) - i to mi je bilo uzasno. Nisam razumjela sto to rade, zasto, bojala sam se slijedece noci, silila se zaspati, ma uhhhhh. Dozivljavala sam ih aseksualno i tako mi se to svidjalo - tek u nekim kasnijim godinama pocela sam stvarno shvacati sto je to seks i sto oni prakticiraju.
> Tako da cu svoju djecu nastojati postediti tog iskustva. Ljubljenje, grljenje da, ali nista vise od toga.
> A na temu goli pred djecom, da, ali do neke dobi, poslije toga sam stava da intimni dijelovi tijela trebaju takvima i ostati.


summer je to tako lijepo opisala i što je najvažnije mislim da je doista bila iskrena

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Da i ja opisem jednu smijesnu situaciju. Cekaonica kod pedijatra. Mama s deckicem, malom bebom za cijepljenje. Skida ga do gola. U cekaonici i curica od cca. 4g. S tatom. Gleda kako mama skida bebaca. Dolazi do tate i kaze: tata, ova beba je decko. Tata: da, da, decko je. Curica: tata, znam da je decko jer i njemu visi pisa kao i tebi.    Naravno, svi smo se nasmijali.


istina je doduse, da bi to u zemlji u kojoj trenutno zivim (USA) izazvalo malo drukciju reakciju  :/ ... social services, provjera roditelja itd. strah od pedofilije i svijest o njoj je ovdje vrlo jaka, ne mogu reci da je to lose...




> posebice predjutro. mislim, nemojmo se praviti budale.


to sam bas i mislila  :shock:

----------


## Joe

Joj hana sara, meni ti je ovo s pedofilijom jer je dijete vidjelo tatinog pišu  :Rolling Eyes:  
ako je to dokaz da je dijete žrtva pedofila, onda smo svi za psihijatra... zamisli i ja sam vidla tatinog pišu kao klinka na fkk plaži...

----------


## AdioMare

> Joj hana sara, meni ti je ovo s pedofilijom jer je dijete vidjelo tatinog pišu


I meni, Joe.
Ali Hana_Sara je rekla nešto drugo, čitaj ponovno.




> ako je to dokaz da je dijete žrtva pedofila...


Ovo ama baš nitko nije rekao.

----------


## aries24

baš sam večeras obavljala zajednički kupanac s noom (22 mj) i razmišljala kako mi je to najnormalnija moguća situacija i sad vidim ovaj topic 
mi se pred njim normalno skidamo, presvlačimo, kupamo i ne pada mi na pamet skrivati se jer bi mu time samo poslala poruku da su neki dijelovi tijela sramotni ilištojaznam. a nisu!
pišo je ravnopravni član našeg tijela i tako ga tretiramo   :Grin:  
u stvari, primjećujemo ga i komentiramo u istoj mjeri kao i nožne prste, npr.
vrata od wc-a ni ne zatvaram, ako dođe za mnom ok, ako ne isto ok, obavljanje nužde nam je kao bilo koja druga aktivnost
tako se namjeravamo ponašati dok dijete samo ne odluči povući neku crtu
a što se sexa tiče, krevet nam je mjesto koje služi za spavanje i zasluženi noćni odmor jer u trenu kad se dovučemo do kreveta već smo u polusvijesti, sve ostalo obavimo u toku dana kad nam dođe   :Grin:

----------


## BusyBee

Ja ne kuzim kako smo od obiteljske golotinje dosli do seksa pred djecom (i trauma od istog) i cosleepinga i pedofilije.  :/

----------


## mama courage

pa jedna je cura (na prvoj strani) postavila to pitanje i mi nastavljali odgovarati. ne boj se, neces imati zbog toga nikakve traume.  :Razz:

----------


## jadranka605

> Malo ću uzurpirati temu (sorry), ali dali su vam djeca ikad upala dok radite "one" stvari? Šta onda?


Nisam mislila da će se raširiti do ovih razmjera  :Laughing: 
Once again...sorry  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Joe

Ja ne mogu šutiti...  :Razz:  



> istina je doduse, da bi to u zemlji u kojoj trenutno zivim (USA) izazvalo malo drukciju reakciju  ... social services, provjera roditelja itd. strah od pedofilije i svijest o njoj je ovdje vrlo jaka, *ne mogu reci da je to lose*...


ovo se može višestruko shvatiti, a ja sam shvatila tako kako sam i komentirala. e sad, možemo se prepucavati ili pitati pjesnika što je htio reći, ali iskreno baš mi i nije neka zanimljiva rasprava pa ostanimo na tome da je moja zadnja  :Razz:  
A što se tiče osnovne teme, rekla sam svoje mišljenje na prvoj strani. Naravno da ću svoje stavove prilagođavati i nikome neću forsirati svoju golotinju, ali da se planiram skrivati, to baš i ne.
I sigurno se nitko neće namjerno sexati pred djecom, nego je pitanje hoće li raditi dramu ako ih dijete vidi pri sexu.[/list]

----------


## mama courage

> Jadranka605 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Malo ću uzurpirati temu (sorry), ali dali su vam djeca ikad upala dok radite "one" stvari? Šta onda?
> 
> 
> Nisam mislila da će se raširiti do ovih razmjera 
> Once again...sorry


ah, cuj, svako se cese tamo gdje ga svrbi.  :Razz:  mlada si, nadobudna, puna zivota.... nema brige, procit ce te.   :Grin:

----------


## jadranka605

nadam se ne uskoro   :Laughing:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Ja ne mogu šutiti...  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				istina je doduse, da bi to u zemlji u kojoj trenutno zivim (USA) izazvalo malo drukciju reakciju  ... social services, provjera roditelja itd. strah od pedofilije i svijest o njoj je ovdje vrlo jaka, *ne mogu reci da je to lose*... 
> 			
> 		
> ...


neće ići  :Razz:  . 

pjesnik je htio reći: dobro je što postoji svijest o pedofiliji, a nije ni totalno nastrano da se provjeri ako dijete u javnosti priča o intimnim dijelovima tijela roditelja suprotnog spola... ovisi naravno koliko je dijete staro, da li se to ponavlja, u kojem je kontekstu itd... ali djeca su TAKO nevina, a kad im se dogodi nešto traumatično to se ispoljava na različite načine. ma ne znam, ima tu i druga strana svakako. a to je ono da je danas socijalna doslovno za VRATOM roditeljima tu, a djeca se, vjerovali vi to ili ne, roditeljima prijete istom kad nešto ne mogu dobiti milom. 

hmmm ovo vjerojatno zaslužuje svoju temu   :Embarassed:

----------


## maria71

> to je ono da je danas socijalna doslovno za VRATOM roditeljima tu, a djeca se, vjerovali vi to ili ne, roditeljima prijete istom kad nešto ne mogu dobiti milom.


  :Sad:

----------


## anki

> to je ono da je danas socijalna doslovno za VRATOM roditeljima tu, a djeca se, vjerovali vi to ili ne, roditeljima prijete istom kad nešto ne mogu dobiti milom.


pa to se već događa i kod nas, samo sa plavim telefonom. 
osim toga pričala mi je frendica, koja radi kao pedagog u jednoj zg  osnovnoj školi, da joj je klinac došao prijaviti vlastitu mamu da ga tuče doma sa šlapom; na kraju je ispalo da je mama normalna, a mali ju je pokušavao ucjenjivati na taj način  :shock:

----------


## BusyBee

> Jadranka605 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Malo ću uzurpirati temu (sorry), ali dali su vam djeca ikad upala dok radite "one" stvari? Šta onda?
> 
> 
> Nisam mislila da će se raširiti do ovih razmjera 
> Once again...sorry


Pa ne kuzim kakve veze ima neskrivanje sa seksom (namjerno taj termin koristim jer ne mislim da su roditelji koji se ne skrivaju egzibicionisti koji koriste svaku priliku da flashaju dijete svojom golotinjom i vjerujem da vecina njih, a poprilicno sam sigurna, svi s ovog topica, postuju djetetove zelje i preferencije i nece se "na silu" presetavati pred djetetom ili upadati djetetu u wc ili bilo koji drugi prostor, ako dijete pozeli privatnost). Valjda se roditelji "skrivaci" jednako (ne)seksaju, tj. nije valjda da vlada misljenje da se "neskrivaci" seksaju gdje stignu i pred kim stignu?   :Grin:  
Svaki roditeljski par koji se seksa ikada, dok su djeca u kuci (bilo da spavaju ili gledaju TV u drugoj sobi), jednako je podlozan "upadu" usred akcije. 
Ja se osobno nadam da roditelji nisu jednako glasni kad se seksaju uz djecu u kuci ili kad su sami, to je neka moja osobna slika sto je ok uz djecu u kuci, ali aludirati pa cak i tvrditi da su cosleeping djeca u vecoj "opasnosti" je apsurd.. ja osobno znam masu djece koja nisu co-sleeperi, a koja redovito u razna vremena dolaze k roditeljima u krevet ili se bude i dolaze u roditeljsku sobu traziti xy. Ona imaju jednaku sansu zateci roditelje kao i svako drugo dijete (opet, polazim od onoga sto je meni norma, a to je ne seksati se u istoj prostoriji u kojoj je i dijete).
I opet, ne znam u cemu bi bila trauma djeteta da nas ulovi.. kad nismo sami kod kuce, dakle, cak i u sred noci kad nam dijete spava, ne ulazimo u nekakve zesce igrice ili vrlo glasne performanse koji bi mogli uznemiriti dijete. Sve ostalo sto moze vidjeti je roditelje ispod pokrivaca (ili ne), koji su, kad se otkriju, goli... a to je nesto sto je milijun puta vidjela (ok, nemojte sad sto ako vidi penis u erekciji... valjda smo dovoljno prisebni da se tata bas ne pokazuje pred njom, ja bih je odhendlala da nas prekine u akciji, ali i da vidi, objasnila bih joj bez puno pompe, iako bi mi bilo neugodno).

I sto, 'ocete mi pozvati socijalnu sluzbu?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aries24

dijete to shvaća onako kako se roditelj prema tome postavi
ako se roditelj osjeća zatečeno i nelagodno kad ga dijete zatekne golog i pokuša se sakriti, dijete to percipira kao nešto loše, sramotno, nepoželjno....
ja bih se kao roditelj loše osjećala da moje dijete sa 5, 8 ili koliko već godina prvi put vidi spolni organ odrasle osobe (tv, na plaži, wherever) i da moram biti u situaciji objašnjavati imamo li i tata i ja "to" i zašto ono to još nikad nije vidjelo kod nas ili tako nešto slično
kakvu mu to poruku šaljem???
smatram da kod normalne izloženosti ne bi došlo do takve situacije

----------


## Natasa30

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da i ja opisem jednu smijesnu situaciju. Cekaonica kod pedijatra. Mama s deckicem, malom bebom za cijepljenje. Skida ga do gola. U cekaonici i curica od cca. 4g. S tatom. Gleda kako mama skida bebaca. Dolazi do tate i kaze: tata, ova beba je decko. Tata: da, da, decko je. Curica: tata, znam da je decko jer i njemu visi pisa kao i tebi.    Naravno, svi smo se nasmijali. 
> 
> 
> istina je doduse, da bi to u zemlji u kojoj trenutno zivim (USA) izazvalo malo drukciju reakciju  :/ ... social services, provjera roditelja itd. strah od pedofilije i svijest o njoj je ovdje vrlo jaka, ne mogu reci da je to lose...
> 
> 
> ...


Daj nefantaziraj. Pa sta ti mislis da nema niko osim tebe ko zivi u USA ili u Canadi recimo. Pa djete i da nije vidjelo kod tate ili mame zna razliku. Mislim fakat svasta, svasta jos budemo culi od tebe. Cuj Social Services za tako nesto. Za sve koji neznate to je prva rjec koju mi stranci na zapadu naucimo.:D


Ja se neskrivam jer moju golotinju djeca uopce nedozivljavaju kao nesto booo( salo da  :Laughing:  ) jer sise, penise i vagine svi imamo. Tusiram se pred njima tj ja se odem tusirati a oni imaju nesto za pitati i vrata su uvjek otvorena i udju i pitaju. Uopce me negledaju kao golu osobu.
Muz voli svoju privatnost i to mi je isto ok.

Sigurno se nebudem presvlacila pred Noah kad bude imao 20 godina tj neznam kad budem prestala budemo vidjeli.

Sto se keksa tice na svu srecu imamo dovoljno prostora.

Ja sam jednom uletila svojima jer smo zivjeli u malom prostoru i nista. Nit sam istraumatizirana niti me zanimalo. Mislim da sam bila izmedju 8-10 godina.

----------


## antik

> pa jedna je cura (na prvoj strani) postavila to pitanje i mi nastavljali odgovarati. ne boj se, neces imati zbog toga nikakve traume.


Pitanje je postavil jedan  tata.
Zakaj mislite da su na Rodi registrirane samo mame , žene, cure???

----------


## maria71

zato što većina forumaša/ica piše o sebi u ženskom rodu

----------


## antik

> Ja ne kuzim kako smo od obiteljske golotinje dosli do seksa pred djecom (i trauma od istog) i cosleepinga i pedofilije.  :/


Pa 
 zaprevo je zanimljivo kako smo do svega toga došli.
Nego zanimalo bi me još kako i što ste vašoj djeci objašnjavali o spolnim organima kad su vas već mogli pitati?
MOja beba ima 10 mjesecai, pa još ne postavlja pitanja

Koje izraze ste koristili?

Mi pričamo da tata ima kikija, a mama pipiku.

----------


## maria71

penis i vagina

kiki i miki ne upotebljavam osim na forumima gdje je cenzura

----------


## Angie75

> meri78 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> baš me zanima dali postoji povezanost između takvog skrivanja doma i kasnijih "sramežljivosti" u vezama tj. pred dečkima/mužem..
> 
> 
> 
> naravno da postoji,ja sam još jedan od primjera,ali sam se uz MM("egzibicionista"  ) prilično brzo otkravila.
> i ne pada mi na pamet skrivati se od svog djeteta, ne želim da misli da je neprirodno vidjet roditelje gole.
> naravno da neću sad ići u drugu krajnost i nametati svojoj djeci golotinju.


Potpisujem!!!

----------


## BusyBee

> Nego zanimalo bi me još kako i što ste vašoj djeci objašnjavali o spolnim organima kad su vas već mogli pitati? 
> MOja beba ima 10 mjesecai, pa još ne postavlja pitanja 
> Koje izraze ste koristili? 
> Mi pričamo da tata ima kikija, a mama pipiku.


Ima nekoliko topica o tome na dobnim podforumima pa si malo pretrazi.  :Smile:

----------


## flower

sama golotinja ili spavanje s rod. ima zapravo vrlo malo sa seksom (ako se prihvati kao prirodno vidjeti golo tijelo ili spavati uz nekog - onda taj cin ima malo sa samim seksom, ako se oba cina jako povezuju sa seksom i tako objasnjavaju onda mi se cini da je tu plodnije tlo za razna kriva tumacenja)

jucer je ona, skoro pa 5 god. imala seansu bojanja po tijelu, bas sam je gledala kako je pipicu obojala, kako si je istakla pupak, ali i oci, trbuh, ruke...nije pipici davala nikakvo ekstra znacenje, iako zna da je vagina bitna za "praviti" djecu 

njoj je prosle god. bilo tesko za prihvatiti da mora imati kupace gacice na bazenu (znaci s 4 god), sada s 5 god. sama ih stavlja i trazi. dugo je na plazi bila jedna od starijih golaca.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Nego zanimalo bi me još kako i što ste vašoj djeci objašnjavali o spolnim organima kad su vas već mogli pitati?
> MOja beba ima 10 mjesecai, pa još ne postavlja pitanja


zara zapravo nikad nije postavljala nekakva pitanja o spolnim organima. vidjela nas je gole i valjda sama zaključila, a kao što je netko rekao, spolni organi zanimljivi su joj koliko i nožni prsti.

također nas još nije pitala kako nastaju djeca, ali ju je strašno zanimalo kako izlaze iz trbuha, tako da o porodu svašta zna (i o vaginalnom, ali i o carskom    :Smile:    )

----------


## krumpiric

[/quote]A ovo za getro mi je Laughing Laughing Laughing Laughing ,mora da se mama osjećala ugodno


> al se zato tata osjeća dobro

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Daj nefantaziraj. Pa sta ti mislis da nema niko osim tebe ko zivi u USA ili u Canadi recimo. Pa djete i da nije vidjelo kod tate ili mame zna razliku. Mislim fakat svasta, svasta jos budemo culi od tebe. Cuj Social Services za tako nesto. Za sve koji neznate to je prva rjec koju mi stranci na zapadu naucimo.:D


Bože što si bezobrazna  :Rolling Eyes:  . oprosti što na javnom forumu izražavam svoje mišljenje   :Rolling Eyes:  ... anyway... i dalje stojim kod toga da ako žensko dijete opetovano priča o intimnim dijelovima tijela oca u javnosti, to može (a često i treba) uroditi provjerom socijalne službe. sad me možeš opet popljuvati, can't wait   :Mad:

----------


## Sun

Ma joj mislim da to apsolutno nema veze s temom, i da će prije o spolnom organu svoga oca pričati djete koje je nakon godina skrivanja slučajno vidjelo dotičnog, nego ono kome je spolni organ dio tatinog i općenito muškog tijela (nešto s čim je upoznato na sasvim spontan način)
I ne kužim šta bi se moglo desiti djetetu koje su ujutro budi uz mamu i tatu i slučajno se očeše o tatin pimpek u erekciji   :Rolling Eyes:   Mislim neće ga ugrist nit to ne znam kaj znači. Mislim da ukoliko je dijete veće i postavi pitanje da je to ujedno dobra prilika za učenje kroz razgovor. Ne znam zašto bi se svi morali sramiti svog tjela..

----------


## Hana_Sara

> očeše o tatin pimpek u erekciji


 :shock:    :Sad:

----------


## luce2006

> očeše o tatin pimpek u erekciji  Rolling Eyes Mislim neće ga ugrist nit to ne znam kaj znači


brate, sta je previse, previse je.


golotinja pri presvlacenju-mozda, ali do neke dobne granice, o tome neman jos definiran stav jer su moja djeca jos jako mala, o tome cu u hodu
ulazak u kupatilo-ne
sex u prisutnosti djece-NE

----------


## Sun

ne znam Hana_Sara, možda ja nisam stvarno normalna, ali za mene je to dio muškog tijela. Vjerojatno dok se okrećemo spavajući svi u istom krevetu dođe u dodir npr s nogom mog bebeka. Ne mislim da će mi dijete zbog toga imati traume niti da mi je partner pedofil zbog toga  :Rolling Eyes:  
A ti se možeš šokirati koliko hoćeš. Moš i zvat sošal srvis   :Razz:

----------


## ronin

Mi se ne skrivamo,imamo zdrav odnos prema tijelu i golotinji.
Kad sam u prilici,presvučem se u intimi,ne paradiram paradiranja radi,no bez problema presvučem majicu pred djetetom.
Na WC-u nemam nikakve intime,no kako će djeca rasti tu ćemo s vremenom postaviti određene granice.
Jedino što nikako ,stvarno nikako,ne činim pred djetetom jest mijenjanje uloška.To uvijek sakrijem,ne mislim još četverogodišnjaku koji krv povezuje s ozljedom i boli objašnjavati što je to.

Za određene dijelove tijela koristimo nazive:pišo i pika.  :Grin:  
Onda Josip tu i tamo postavi pitanje tipa"A zašto cure imaju piku?"ali sve to onako dječje znatiželjno bez da tome poklanja neku posebnu pažnju.
Mislim da imaju zdrav odnos prema ljudskom tijelu i golotinji.  :Smile:  

Spavaju svaki u svom krevetiću s tim da obojica ujutro završe u našem da se malo pomazimo i izljubimo i tako započnemo dan.
I hvala Bogu,spavaju ko topovi.
3 godine kažete?Ja vas mogu demantirati što se toga tiče.
Jedna od mojih najupečatljivijih slika iz ranog djetinjstva je slika mojih roditelja kako se goli valjaju i prevrću po krevetu,a je sjedim na podu i promatram ih .Mlađa sam od tri godine jer mama nije još trudna sa mojom sestrom a još smo živjeli kod bake i dede,dakle imala sam definitivno manje od tri godine.
Iako je sve izgledalo prilično nevino,bili su mladi i lijepi(ona 20 on 24 god)i puno ljubavi ja sam se cijeli život te slike prisjećala sa nekakvim sramom i nelagodom.
Sad naravno to tako ne doživljavam no voljela bih da to kao dijete nisam vidjela.
Tako da svoju djecu mislim poštedjeti tog iskustva...već će se oni susresti s tim...  :Grin:

----------


## josie

ako se netko nagledao mojih cica u životu, onda je to definitivno moj sin, i uopće ne vidim zašto bi se sad od jednom počela sakrivati dok se presvlačim?
to što se cica tiče  :Wink:

----------


## Roza

Ne paradiramo goli, ali se niti ne skrivamo. Ja i moja princeza (3 godine) se zajedno kupamo, i intimni dijelovi tijela imaju isti tretman kao i npr. ruke. Zapravo, više ju zanima zašto brijem noge nego što imam između nogu, da se tako izrazim. Zna sve o porodu, vaginalnom i carskom. 
Sex ne prakticiramo pred djecom, niti moje dijete još ima neku percepciju o sexu. Zna samo da se mama i tata ljube. 
WC-ni tu nema tabua, i na to sam ponosna jer mi dijete ima vrlo zdrav odnos prema obavljanju nužde. Kad vidim probleme nekih mama čija se djeca skrivaju, kakaju u posebnim uvjetima, ili namjerno ne kakaju, duboko sam zahvalna na ovom prisutupu koji imamo. Obavljanje nužde je normalna stvar... Sada smo počeli uvoditi privatnost na WC-u, i za sada uspjevamo.
Tata je malo manje uključen u sve ove stvari, ne kupaju se zajedno, ali par puta ga je slučajno vidjela golog i nije ništa posebo komentirala. Više se u vrtiću upoznala s anatomskim razlikama i jedno vrijeme je komentirala kako dečki imaju pimpeka i ona je htjela isto imati pimpek...ah, jednostavno smo prelazili preko toga kao preko normalne stvari. Prestalo je...Hm, ovdje ima dovoljno elemenata za nekoliko poziva socijalnoj službi - zbog seksulanog uznemiravanja vršnjaka u vrtiću  :Laughing:   - prema nekim iznesenim kriterijima, nisam točno zapamtila tko je pokrenuo pitanje socijalne službe, letimično sam čitala.

Jedino ima strašno poseban odnos prema mojim cicama, zove ih "drage cice hranilice", redovno ih ljubi i provjerava je li stiglo mlijeko (dojila sam je 2 godine, namjerni prekid radi IVF postupka, sad čeka da joj se rodi brat pa da ponovo cica).

----------


## aries24

> Jedino što nikako ,stvarno nikako,ne činim pred djetetom jest mijenjanje uloška


ja sad nemam mengu, ali koristim dnevne platnene koje on uzme iz ladice pa si meće među noge i tako pokušava hodati  :Rolling Eyes: 
ali isto tako meće i svoje uloške od pelena pa je to njemu valjda normalan komad odjeće, kao čarape 
samo čekam da progovori pa upita tatu zašto on ne nosi nikakav uložak    :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

Ja svoje dijete zamolim da mi doda uložak kad je samnom, tako da ona zna da ih nosim, a iz istog razloga kao i ronin skrivala sam ispred nje one za baciti. 
Međutim u nedjelju sam joj objasnila što je menstruacija jer sam slučajno uprljala ručnik dok sam se brisala, ona je vidjela i počela me ispitivati što mi je to, jesam li se pokakala. Tako sam joj objasnila da nisam jer i tako prepričava sve živo teti u vrtiću, pa mi samo fali da kaže kako sam se uneredila, da prostite.
Rekla sam joj da mama nema bebu u trbuhu i zato ima menstruaciju, a kada nema menstruaciju, mama zna da raste mala beba u trbuhu.
Super ju je zadovoljio odgovor, dolazi jučer iz vrtića i govori kako će Izabel dobiti sestricu, a ona joj je rekla da pošto joj mama više neće imati bebu u trbuhu, opet će dobiti _meruntaciju_.  :Grin:  
I ne samo to. Rekla joj je kako njena mama (ja) ima meruntaciju, ali nema veze, možda Izabelina mama ima još neku bebu za roditi, (već kad je uhvatila đir  :Grin:  ) u tom slučaju Izabel će joj malo _posuditi_ tu drugu bebu  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## Dijana

Meni je jedina situacija kad se ključam u kupatilo kad mijenjam tampon i uložak. I to mi je jedini način da spriječim moju kćer da uđe. Inače obično dođe za mnom u kupatilo što god ja radila. Nemam mira ni pri tuširanju, dežura pored kade. 
Proći će i to, valjda.

----------


## Suzizana

> Ne skrivamo se ali ni ne prešetavamo goli po stanu. U WC-u se nikada ne zaključavamo pa nam često uđe dok obavljamo nuždu ili se tuširamo. Uopće na to ne obraćamo pažnju, ni mi ni on.
> Ako mi u nekom trenutku baš zatreba intima zamolim ga da izađe, a isto tako poštujem i kada on mene zamoli da se maknem.



potpisujem te u potpunosti

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Aries, meni malena (21 mj. ) isto 'stavlja uložak' - dođe do mene, potegne hlače, nagura uložak u gaćice, pa još malo WC - papira...

----------


## ana.m

> Moji su još mali, ali se uopće ne skrivamo.
> Kad znaš otkud su izašli i iz čega su dojili, kaj da im još skrivam?


Baš ovako, nekad se kupa s MM ili sa mnom. Niš se ne skrivamo. Bar ne za sada. Nekak razmišljam kak će prije njega uhvatiti da ga bude sram da se skinemo pred njim, nego nas.

----------


## AdioMare

> .. potegne hlače, nagura uložak u gaćice, *pa još malo WC - papira*...


  :Laughing:

----------


## Audrey

Ne skrivam cice pred djecom, čak kojiput oni traže da ih pokažem pa glume da cicaju svaki na svojoj, i to bude urnebesna igra. Znamo i MM i ja pred njima proći u gaćama, meni su znali uletjeti u kupaonu kad sam se tuširala, i znaju da ja imam dlake a oni nemaju. Kojiputa traže da im pokažem ožiljak od carskog da vide od kuda su oni izašli iz trbuha, a kćer zna da djeca inače izađu kroz pipicu i 'da je tako lakše'. Kako su različitog spola, a kupamo ih zajedno, imaju prilike jedno drugoga dobro promotriti, čak on njoj pokazuje kako 'pišo naraste' i zajedno se tome smijemo. Ako njoj moram namazati zacrvenjenu 'pipicu' ili njemu prevlačimo kožicu na 'pišonji' ono drugo dijete to gleda i komentira. I baš sam zadovoljna što će tako neke anatomske detalje vidjeti i naučiti jedno od drugoga. Ona se sad zatvara kad obavlja veliku nuždu, međunožje pere sama kad je tuširamo, onog trenutka kad se zaželi kupati sama a ne više s bratom tako će i biti.
Ali meni nekako penis i vagina nisu isto kao ruka i noga. Ne bih se osjećala lagodno da se pred djecom prošećem gola, a MM to valjda ne bi napravio ni u ludilu. Nikada se nismo kupali zajedno s njima u kadi, jer smo dok su bili mali imali samo tuš kadu, ali da smo je imali vjerojatno bih se kupala s njima dok ne bi počeli pokazivati interes za spolne organe i razlike između djece i odraslih - tada meni vjerojatno više to ne bi bilo ugodno. Ja se zaključavam u kupaonu kad imam menstruaciju, također jer meni nije ugodno da me itko tada gleda. Oboje su imali prilike vidjeti moje platnene uloške (čiste), kćer za sad zna da je to samo mamino a objašnjenje slijedi kad pita čemu to služi.
Spavanje s djecom - pa češće MM i ja prespavamo noć s nekim od njih (u svim mogućim kombinacijama koje se mogu dobiti s dva kreveta, kinderbetom, dvoje djece, i dvoje odraslih) nego sami, a umor i cajtnot su nam daleko veća prepreka za seks nego dijete u bračnom krevetu.
Trudim se, i trudit ću se i dalje, da djeci na sva pitanja dam pošten odgovor, ali ću možda izostaviti eksplicitne detalje, a kod slijedećeg razgovora na tu temu ću ubaciti detalj više, jer mi se čini da lakše probave postepeno nego 'u glavu'. Htjela bi da razviju 'zdravu' seksualnost u smislu da o svemu možemo razgovarati i da znaju kako što funkcionira, ali i da nauče što je to intima, da je u redu imati svoju intimu i da ju poštuju kod drugih.

----------


## anima

Obavljam nuždu pred Niom jer drukčije ne mogu od napada vrištanja - ona mi lijepo doda papir  8)  brijem da uskoro kad se počne odvikavat od pelena će znati ćemu služi wc školjka
mjenjanje uloška - ne, par puta je zaplakala od užasa kao što je to i više to ne radim
ja se ne skrivam pred njom - za sad, mm da
što se tiće sexa -odvratno mi je to raditi pred djecom, svoje starce sam redovito slušala i to mi je nešto najodvratnije što pamtim iz djetinjstva, jako sam se bojala za mamu   :Sad:   i danas ih krivim kako nisu bili pametniji 
ni u kom slučaju to ne želim priuštiti svojim klincima - odvratno

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa jedna je cura (na prvoj strani) postavila to pitanje i mi nastavljali odgovarati. ne boj se, neces imati zbog toga nikakve traume. 
> 
> 
> Pitanje je postavil jedan  tata.
> Zakaj mislite da su na Rodi registrirane samo mame , žene, cure???


ovo nema veze s vezom, moze bit da sam doticnog tatu preskocila, ja sam se naime referirala na jadranku605 (a i ona sama sebe prepoznala). 




> ali za mene je to dio muškog tijela. Vjerojatno dok se okrećemo spavajući svi u istom krevetu dođe u dodir npr s nogom mog bebeka


smije li onda tvoje dijete dodirnuti suprugov penis u erekciji ?


btw,
mala od moje sestricne u skoli je svojevremeno imala prijateljicu, osmogodisnjakinju koja je svojim vrsnjacima prepricavala eksplicitno razne spolne snosaje, pa je pricala cak i razmazivanju fekalija po tijelima odraslih itd. nismo odmah i samo pretpostavljali najgore - seksualno zlostavljanje male, al da nesto nije u redu, nije. moja sestricna je to prijavila zajednickoj uciteljici djece... mada, sad kad imam prilike procitat druge postove... mozda smo mi fakat konzerve   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## a zakaj

ali jutarnja erekcija nema veze sa seksom (iako se koji put moze iskoristiti   :Grin:  ), to je nekakva normalna fizioloska pojava.
Moram priznati da mi nikad nije ni izdaleka palo na pamet da bi to mogla biti prepreka co-sleepingu.

----------


## Joe

Ajde priznajte tko je autosjedalica na Forum.hr!
I tamo ima isti topic i opet svatko pili svoje ali ovo je tako očito netko s našeg foruma, baš me zanima tko!  :Smile:

----------


## a zakaj

inace, mi nismo posebno sramezljivi, djeca smiju uci u kupaonicu dok se tusiramo i povremeno nas vide gole dok se presvlacimo ali to nije jako cesto.
Kod velike nuzde ja stalno inzistiram na zatvaranju vrata, ali tu je presudan olfaktivni, a ne eticki moment.
Krvave uloske jos nisu vidjeli, ali mislim da nitko nikad, osim osoblja u rodilistu, nije vidio moje rabljene uloske, to je jedna od rijetkih stvari kojih se sramim.
Toncek jos ni ne zna sto je menstruacija, nikad nije pitao, a meni nikad nije palo na pamet objasnjavati, iako bi vjerojatno vec bilo vrijeme.
Nismo se nikad kupali s njima (i muz i ja smo shower people, a ne bath people), ali se oni kupaju skupa, i tonku je jedno vrijeme jako zanimao toncekov pisonja. Sad ju vise zanima vlastita pipica.

Nikad nam se nije dogodilo da djeca vide prizor sexa (osim mozda dok su bili skroz male bebe, ali tad ionako nisu jos nista kuzili) i nadam se da nece. Ne samo da se nadam, nego i pazimo.
No, sex u sobi s djetetom mi nije apriori tabu. Pa cak ni u krevetu s bebom (ali jako malom bebom). Mislim da svaki roditelj zna kako mu dijete spava i kad ima, a kad nema sanse da se probudi. I cuje kad se dijete pocne meskoljiti, pa se malo zaustavi.

I da, koristimo rijeci pisonja i pipica, iako se ja nacelno slazem da bi trebalo koristiti ne-umanjenice, poput penis i vagina. Ali to su mi tako ruzne i nezgrapne rijeci, da mi nikako ne spadaju u rjecnik malog djeteta.

----------


## litala

> 3 godine kažete?Ja vas mogu demantirati što se toga tiče.
> Jedna od mojih najupečatljivijih slika iz ranog djetinjstva je slika mojih roditelja kako se goli valjaju i prevrću po krevetu,a je sjedim na podu i promatram ih .Mlađa sam od tri godine jer mama nije još trudna sa mojom sestrom a još smo živjeli kod bake i dede,dakle imala sam definitivno manje od tri godine.
> *Iako je sve izgledalo prilično nevino,bili su mladi i lijepi(ona 20 on 24 god)i puno ljubavi ja sam se cijeli život te slike prisjećala sa nekakvim sramom i nelagodom.*Sad naravno to tako ne doživljavam no voljela bih da to kao dijete nisam vidjela.
> Tako da svoju djecu mislim poštedjeti tog iskustva...već će se oni susresti s tim...



ronin, jesu li tvoji roditelji razgovarali o tome s tobom? o seksu inace? u kojoj dobi? jesu li znali da si ih vidjela?

ako jesu i ako ste razgovarali - to ti nije pomoglo da se bolje s time nosis?

a ako nisu - mislis li sada, kao odrasla, da bi ti razgovor o tome (i inace, ne samo u slucaju kad si ih vidjela) pomogao da se drugacije nosis sa sjecanjem na taj dogadjaj?



zasto to pitam - pitam tebe jer si donijela konkretno iskustvo i sjecanje, ali i sve one koji kazu da se sjecaju "zvukova" koje su roditelji vodjenjem ljubavi "proizvodili" - jeste li im kad rekli da ih cujete, jeste li pitali sto se dogadja, jeste li dobili ikakav odgovor ili je sve ostalo na djecjoj masti?

----------


## anima

litala - starci mi nikad nisu niš objašnjavali u vezi sexa - najdalje - donijela nas roda. 
Mama je znala da ih čujem i vidim(u mraku) kad sam ja već kužila o čemu se radi ali ništa nije bilo učinjeno po tom pitanju jer mi je valjda stari bio nedokazani debil, trajalo je to sve dok nisam dobila svoju sobu... Odvratno
Što je najgore i mi zasad imamo garsonijeru i Niu u našem krevetu a volimo sex   :Sad:   koma

----------


## ronin

> ronin, jesu li tvoji roditelji razgovarali o tome s tobom? o seksu inace? u kojoj dobi? jesu li znali da si ih vidjela?
> 
> ako jesu i ako ste razgovarali - to ti nije pomoglo da se bolje s time nosis?
> 
> a ako nisu - mislis li sada, kao odrasla, da bi ti razgovor o tome (i inace, ne samo u slucaju kad si ih vidjela) pomogao da se drugacije nosis sa sjecanjem na taj dogadjaj?
> 
> 
> 
> zasto to pitam - pitam tebe jer si donijela konkretno iskustvo i sjecanje, ali i sve one koji kazu da se sjecaju "zvukova" koje su roditelji vodjenjem ljubavi "proizvodili" - jeste li im kad rekli da ih cujete, jeste li pitali sto se dogadja, jeste li dobili ikakav odgovor ili je sve ostalo na djecjoj masti?


Nikada roditeljima nisam rekla da sam ih vidjela.Nisam imala tu potrebu.
Moji starci su prilično liberalni,u našoj se kući uvijek otvoreno govorilo o svemu,ali nekako im nisam imala potrebu reći da se ,je li,sjećam.
Inače,razgovor o seksu ,menstruaciji i sličnome obavili su sa mnom u trećem osnovne.
Razgovor o kontracepciji u prvom srednje,mama me u četvrtom srednje vodila po pilulu i na prvi pregled kod Magdićke u Petrovu.
Kako se danas nosim s tim slikama iz djetinjstva?Ne trebam se nositi s njima,smijuljim se kad se toga sjetim.  :Smile:

----------


## summer

Ni ja svojima nikad to nisam spomenula. Ne znam, nekako mi je bezveze sad to potezati. Komentirala sam sa sestrom jer smo u prici skuzile da je tad i ona znala biti budna - osjecala se grozno koliko i ja. Ne znam, po iskustvima drugih s kojima sam pricala, ipak je potrebna odredjena zrelost da bi se seks prihvatio kao normalno i cak pozeljno ponasanje roditelja - kao mali, svi smo se odreda grozili na mogucnost da nam se roditelji seksaju, cak smo se time znali jedan drugome rugati   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Ni ja svojima nikad to nisam spomenula. Ne znam, nekako mi je bezveze sad to potezati. Komentirala sam sa sestrom jer smo u prici skuzile da je tad i ona znala biti budna - osjecala se grozno koliko i ja. Ne znam, po iskustvima drugih s kojima sam pricala, ipak je potrebna odredjena zrelost da bi se seks prihvatio kao normalno i cak pozeljno ponasanje roditelja - kao mali, svi smo se odreda grozili na mogucnost da nam se roditelji seksaju, cak smo se time znali jedan drugome rugati


Upravo tako. Utopistički je i krivo očekivati "zrelost" djece u tom pitanju. Trauma djece od toga da vide/čuju roditelje u spolnom odnosu uopće ne ovisi o odnosu tih roditelja prema seksualnosti, bliskosti koju imaju s djecom i sl. Psiholozi upozoravaju na moguće loše posljedice takvih ranih "spoznaja" na djecu - na razvoj njihove seksualnosti i odnos prema roditeljima. Iako se u spomenutim slučajevima ne radi o namjernom ekshibicionizmu i seksualiziranom ponašanju pred djecom, to ne znači da posljedica nema.

----------


## AdioMare

Ja sam svojima uletjela kada sam imala 13 godina, pa mi scena frcanja posteljine po krevetu ni danas ne izlazi iz glave. :/ 
Ručnici su stajali u njihovoj sobi i ja sam (možda čak nisam ni znala da su u sobi, ali mi ni u peti nije bilo da bi mogli raditi išta drugo osim spavati) najnormalnije ušetala unutra. I izjurila van.
Mama mi je, usput, dobacila da se obično kuca pri ulasku, a ja sam ostala osupnuta spoznajom da moji roditelji još uvijek 'to' rade.
Mada sam znala više nego trogodišnjak, ta me scena izbacila iz takta. Dugo sam imala grč u stomaku kada bi se toga sjetila, a neko vrijeme sam se opterećivala s neugodom.
Ne znam da li bi bilo bolje da je, ali mama nikada nije načimala tu temu samnom. Valjda je smatrala da sam dovoljno zrela da to prihvatim. Očito nisam bila. I slažem se sa Zdenkom da se na tom tlu mora biti jako oprezan.

----------


## luce2006

evo jos jedna koja se tih trenutaka sjeca s jako velikom neugodom, posebice zato sta smo ja i sestra skupa spavale u sobi, sigurna san da ih je i ona cula. tada mi je to bilo strava i uzas, a sada kad se sjetim mi je bas neugodno ali  drago mi je za njih da imaju tako redovit i dobar sexualni zivot. 
nikakva prica se nije zapocinjala ni s njihove ni s moje strane i bolje je da je tako. ja san sve sta san imala naucit o sexualnosti naucila preko casopisa tipa teen i ok ili od prijateljica, mozda to nekome zvuci tuzno ili grozno ali je meni to tada bilo super jer mi je bilo jaaaako neugodno pricat s roditeljima o tome. sta da kazem, moja mama kondom zove "ono za ono"  :/ , no na tu temu onoga za ono smo dosli tek sa mojih 18-19. ipak mi je malo zao sta je to tako proslo, sa svojom djecom cu ipak pokusat bit malo otvorenija ma koliko god neugodno bilo...

----------


## luce2006

> summer prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ni ja svojima nikad to nisam spomenula. Ne znam, nekako mi je bezveze sad to potezati. Komentirala sam sa sestrom jer smo u prici skuzile da je tad i ona znala biti budna - osjecala se grozno koliko i ja. Ne znam, po iskustvima drugih s kojima sam pricala, ipak je potrebna odredjena zrelost da bi se seks prihvatio kao normalno i cak pozeljno ponasanje roditelja - kao mali, svi smo se odreda grozili na mogucnost da nam se roditelji seksaju, cak smo se time znali jedan drugome rugati  
> 
> 
> Upravo tako. Utopistički je i krivo očekivati "zrelost" djece u tom pitanju. Trauma djece od toga da vide/čuju roditelje u spolnom odnosu uopće ne ovisi o odnosu tih roditelja prema seksualnosti, bliskosti koju imaju s djecom i sl. Psiholozi upozoravaju na moguće loše posljedice takvih ranih "spoznaja" na djecu - na razvoj njihove seksualnosti i odnos prema roditeljima. Iako se u spomenutim slučajevima ne radi o namjernom ekshibicionizmu i seksualiziranom ponašanju pred djecom, to ne znači da posljedica nema.


100% se slazem sa obje. potrebno je bit jako, jako oprezan na tom polju, ucim iz vlastitog iskustva i dodajem iskustva ovih cura prije mene koje su pisale o svojim neugodnim dozivljajima. mislim, ne moras ni citat ikakve knjige da bi to znao...

a s ovim se slazem ne 100 nego milijun %:




> ali za mene je to dio muškog tijela. Vjerojatno dok se okrećemo spavajući svi u istom krevetu dođe u dodir npr s nogom mog bebeka
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> smije li onda tvoje dijete dodirnuti suprugov penis u erekciji ?

----------


## Sun

Nisam imala namjeru odgovarati na to pitanje ali budući da ga se ponovno izvalači..

Ne. Ne jer otac ne hoda okolo s erekcijom pa ga dijete nema priliku vidjeti ili dodirivati ili bilo šta slično. Mislim da je pitanje totalna provokacija i to bezvezna. Moj se post odnosio na zajedničko spavanje s djetetom i rečenicu koju mi se sad neda ić tražit i pejstat otprilike je glasila da neka se ne pravimo budale jer predjutro se svašta u krevetu može napipati  :/ Eto od tuda je to otprilike krenulo.. Dakle ja se ne pravim budalom, spavam s djetetom, šećem se ponekad gola do kupaone, na godišnjem sam na barci isto gola, u wc se volim zatvoriti, al to u zadnje vrijeme ne prakticiram jer L poludi, seksamo se kad spava i kao što rekoh, ako se ujutro slučajno proteže i nasloni na tatu - no big deal

----------


## Zorana

Sun  :Heart:  , nedaj se isprovocirati.
A ja sam se vec lagano pocela pitati kakve se misli nekima motaju po glavi kad postavljaju takva pitanja...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anchie76

> ako se ujutro slučajno proteže i nasloni na tatu - no big deal


Pogotovo ako je dijete deckic, jer oni svi imaju erekcije i kuze da se penis digne s vremena na vrijeme.

----------


## Tonja_1

moji roditelji nisu nikada pokazivali preveliku međusobnu bliskost, no sex nije bio tabu, sa mamom sam sve razgvore obavila. no ne izlazi mi iz glave još uvijek slika golog tate svog čupavog ispod pupka, strašno mi je neugodno bilo zbog toga. kada sam prolazila ispred njihove sobe sam osluškivala gdje je da mi se ne pojavi  :/ . sjećam se da sam ih čula, vidjela u akciji, jednom su se u pola dana zaključali i čula sam ih. znam da nakon toga nisam htjela da me ljube   :Sad:  . upravo sam shvatila koliko treba biti oprezan... 

ribek je svako jutro sa mnom u kupaoni dok se tuširam/perem/mažem...no on je još beba. ne planiram se skrivati da ne misli da je to nešto loše ali ipak sve prilagođeno njegovoj dobi. mislim da ipak postoji razlika kada curica gleda golu mamu i golog tatu, i obrnuto.

----------


## anchie76

> mislim da ipak postoji razlika kada curica gleda golu mamu i golog tatu, i obrnuto.


Ja nekako mislim da najvecu ulogu igra to jel dijete inace moze vidjeti tatu/mamu, ili je to once-in-a-lifetime-experience.  Sigurno je veci shok ukoliko je nikad nije vidjelo gole.

----------


## ronin

> Sun prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako se ujutro slučajno proteže i nasloni na tatu - no big deal
> 
> 
> Pogotovo ako je dijete deckic, jer oni svi imaju erekcije i kuze da se penis digne s vremena na vrijeme.


Jasno!Ova moja dvojica ujutro ne mogu zbog tog razloga pošteno naciljati WC školjku!

----------


## anchie76

> Jasno!Ova moja dvojica ujutro ne mogu zbog tog razloga pošteno naciljati WC školjku!


Apsolutno te razumijem   :Laughing:    Ja svako drugo jutro moram brisati oko WC-a jer mi saopci da nije uspio pogoditi  :/

----------


## mama courage

sun, uopce mi nije bila namjera provocirati, nego samo saznati koliko si dosljednja u svojoj tvrdnji. nisam ja nonsalantno izjavila da penis u erekciji nije "big deal" za dijete, jer je kao i ostatak, samo "_dio muskog tijela_"... 

u tom pogledu mi bas nije jasan tvoj razlog sto si navela o "hodanju okolo", po cemu to pravi razliku u pitanju koje tih postavih  :? al zadovoljit cu se s ovim "ne" sto si izgovorila na pocetku svog posta.

----------


## Loryblue

niti se skrivamo a niti baš trčkaramo po kući ko po nudističkoj plaži.
i sve mi se čini kako je došlo vrijeme da se i ovo malo golotinje sakrije i rjeđe viđa od strane moje kčeri.

ja ću se i dalje sasvim normalno presvlačit isprid nje, ali mm već triba više pazit. ustvari, one se nikad nije ni skinio gol ispred nje.
a zašto se triba pripazit? zato što je preznatiželjna, a smatram da je još premala kako bi joj neke stvari objasnila i mogu je samo zbunit ili šta je već ona par puta napravila - dovest sebe u neugodnu situaciju.

u wc bez nje otić nema šanse. ni kad se pokušam sakrit pa to izvest opet dođe za par minuta.
tako je i kad imam one dane u mjesecu. i šta ću sad - moram prominit uložak. i gleda ona, zaviruje, mama šta je to (ja kažem uložak), čemu služi (mami ide krv i moram to držat).....i tako se redaju pitanja, odgovori i sve 5.
prođe par dana, mi kod mog svekra, a ona odjednom: mama daj mi svoj uložak? kakav božji uložak čeri? onaj šta ti staviš na kokinetu kad ti ide krv.
- ja crvenim ko paprika, trudim se odma okrenit priču, ali je moja L. ko sivonja kad zapne za nešto pa nastavlja priču o ulošku i kokineti i krvi :shock: . a svekar je hitno morao nešto obaviti van kuće, vidno crven u licu.

- neku večer mm vrti tv programe i naleti na sex inspektore. i sad njega to ludo zanima i gleda. ja malu oblačim za spavat. i sad dok je mm gleda tv ona nije mogla vidit šta je na tv jer joj je on smetao pogledu. izađe mm iz sobe, ona bulji u tv. ja uopće ne obraćam pažnju šta gleda jer sam mislila da je on pribacio program. kad odjednom L. mene pita:
- mama zašto je onaj barba stavio teti pišu u usta :shock:  :shock: 

odma mi je pelena ispala iz ruke od muke. skočim priko kreveta po daljinski i pribacim program, ali je šteta već bila učinjena jer se isto pitanje postavilo još 10 puta tu večer.
i šta joj tad objasnit, ditetu od dvi god i 7 miseci?
ne virujem da bi drugačije reagirala da je navikla na tatinu golotinju.

zato mislim da je ona već dosegla granicu kad naša intima mora ostat i bit naša i da će ona ipak imat kad učit i proučavat golotinju.
a ne da me ko večeras (opet kod svekra) pita dok sam joj minjala pelenu:
- mama, jesi mi oprala kokinetu?
- jesam
- jesi li sebi oprala kokinetu?
- nisam sad, kad dođemo kući onda ću
- a zašto ćeš je onda oprat?
- pa treba se bit čist i uredan
- ajde mama skini gaće da vidim je li ti šporka kokineta. ako je evo ti maramice pa je operi :shock:  :shock: 

opet je svekar izašao iz kuće  :Grin:

----------


## Ari

Moj bebać je još mali pa iskreno i ne razmišljam o skrivanju i svemu što nas čeka........pogledi, pitanja itd.

Ali prepričat ću vam scenu jedne moje poznanice sa 2,5 god. sinom:
Krene žena na tuširanje, skine se i uđe u kadu, kad mali ispred vrata stoji i zove mamu. 
Pita ona: "Šta je bilo sine?"
"Ja bih piškio"
"Dođi unutra, mama će te skinut"
Izađe žena iz kade i stavi malog da piški.....i tako sjedi on i sjedi...
"Pa jesi gotov?"
"Jesam piškio ali ja bi i kakio"
"Pa dobro ti kaki, a jel se može mama usput tuširat"
"Da"
Uđe ona ponovo u kadu kadse mali zagleda u nju i znatiželjno pita:
"Mama, pa jel ti nemaš pišu?"
"Nemam sine, mama, kao i sve curice nemaju pišu"
"A šta ti imaš?"
"Mama ima koku"
"A zašto mama onda tvoja koka ne viče kokoda kokoda???"
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## flower

pitanje seksulanosti ce bitno drugacije objasniti psiholog koji se bavi zlostavljanjem (i to seks.) djece od nekog razvojnog psihologa, niti mi kao struka tu nismo na cisto - ono cega sam ja jako svjesna je to da prejako isticanje seksualnog u objasnjivanju nekih normalnih zivotnih situac. moze dovesti do toga da se svemu daje seksualni naglasak.

ako dijete vidi da rod. vode ljubav - malo ce dijete sigurno biti strasno veselo jer osjeca dobr vibre, nece biti uplaseno i rastrzano jer ne kuzi kontekst (moguce je da se preplasi ako rod. tome pristupi sa sramom i strahom), nesto starije dijete biti ce zbunjeno i iznenadjeno, ali opet kazem - nije sam dogadjaj toliko bitan koliko objasnjenje rod. Vazno je djetetu objasniti da se neke stvari (a to je npr. vodjenje ljubavi, mastrubacija i sl) rade kad smo sami ili uz izabranog partnera.

naravno da namjerno vodjenje ljubavi s ciljem da dijete gleda je domena perverzije i zlostavljanja, i da to nema veze s ovim o cemu sad pricamo - kad te dijete uhvati.

mislim da obitelj ima pravo na odluku da li ce njihov krevet biti bracna loznica ili obiteljski krevet, da u dodirivanju pri spavanju nema nista seksualno (osim ako netko ima takve primisli - a to nije osnova zajednickog spavanja i totalno mi je ludo o tome govoriti), penis u erekciji pred jutro je primjetila i moja D - rekli smo joj da se penisi nekad tako ponasaju kad se tati jako ide piskiti i ona je skroz zadovoljna odgovorom, uostalom trenutno nam pas ima povecanu prostatu pa je cesto izlozena pogledima - to joj je jako zanimljivo (a i zabrinuta je) i zadnjih par dana nam je rijec - penis cesto u razgovorima, nista to nju ne uzbudjuje niti ona (a niti mi )imamo s time problem.

----------


## Zdenka2

Evo zgodnog linka o spolnom razvoju djece koji dotiče i ovu temu. 
http://www.ergonet.hr/poliklinika/page.php?id=163

Ukratko, odgovor psihologa na pitanje da li hodati goli pred djecom je ne, osobito ne pred starijom djecom. Također, ne treba dopustiti da dijete vidi seksualne aktivnosti odraslih, a ako se to slučajno dogodi, štetu treba razgovorom svesti na najmanju moguću mjeru. Sve ono što smatrate neprimjerenim za društvo svojih prijatelja i odraslih ukućana utoliko je više neprimjereno za djecu. Ovo je zaključak: "Navedene nepoželjne aktivnosti uzrokuju velike teškoće u emocionalnom razvoju djeteta, a narušavaju i kontinuitet normalna seksualnog razvoja te je dijete, suočeno s informacijama neprilagođenima njegovoj dobi, onemogućeno učiti o spolnosti vlastitim prirodnim ritmom. To može dovesti do zbunjenosti, uplašenosti ili traumatiziranosti te ostaviti neizbrisive posljedice na njegov seksualni život."

Prema mom iskustvu, s malim djetetom je to drugačije, jer malo dijete ne doživljava golotinju roditelja na neki poseban način. Ali, kod većeg djeteta razvija se svijest o spolnosti, stid i potreba za vlastitom intimom. Isto tako mislim da i roditelji trebaju čuvati svoju intimu za sebe. Mislim da moraju postojati granice u toj vrsti bliskosti između djece i roditelja, odnosno da roditelj ne smije ulaziti u intimu djeteta niti obratno.

----------


## flower

> svijest o spolnosti, stid i potreba za vlastitom intimom. Isto tako mislim da i roditelji trebaju čuvati svoju intimu za sebe. Mislim da moraju postojati granice u toj vrsti bliskosti između djece i roditelja, odnosno da roditelj ne smije ulaziti u intimu djeteta niti obratno.


 sa ovim se slazem, kad ona zeli svoju intimu mi joj je damo i jako postujemo, kad mi zelimo intimu onda joj je mi i objavimo i ocekujemo da ce je postivati (i postuje je).

predamnom znaju goli hodati i moji roditelji, a vidi kolika sam 
 :Laughing:  

bit ce to kod nas generacijski...

----------


## M&T

> ako dijete vidi da rod. vode ljubav - malo ce dijete sigurno biti strasno veselo jer osjeca dobr vibre,.


ma da, zašto onda moja djeca ni ko bebe ni kao malo veći ne trpe da me muž poljubi, a kamoli da nas vide u seksu...
čim me poljubi počnu plakat ili se ljutit ili postanu ljubomorni  :Rolling Eyes:  


a što se tiče wc-a...ja imam dva u stanu...nije moguće da više nitko tu na forumu nema 2 wc-a u slučaju ako je jedan zauzet, postoji drugi  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## flower

sto mislis zasto ? 

sto ti oni kazu zasto?

jel ima veze sa tvojom seksualnoscu ili su ljubomorni sto paznja u tom trenutku nije na njima?

i vazno je vidjeti sto im objasnite nakon njihova "ispada".

----------


## M&T

flower:
1. zašto tvoji roditelji hodaju goli pred tobom?? :shock:  :shock: 
2. zašto poštujete intimu koju mala traži ako vam je normalna golotinja??? pa kako to ona razvija drugačije navike od vas, a svi oko nje golaći??? trebala bi i ona šetat gola i ne tražit intimu jer je njoj to tako normalno kad mama, tata, baka i djeda šetaju tako goli oko nje....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apricot

> a što se tiče wc-a...ja imam dva u stanu...nije moguće da više nitko tu na forumu nema 2 wc-a u slučaju ako je jedan zauzet, postoji drugi  :shock:  :shock:


imamo mi tri   :Laughing:  
ali uvijek smo svi u jednome, tako nam je zanimljivije: tuširamo se i razgovaramo uopće ne obraćajući pažnju na golotinju. mislim, čudnije bi bilo da se tuširamo odjeveni...

----------


## Marsupilami

> ali jutarnja erekcija nema veze sa seksom (iako se koji put moze iskoristiti   ), to je nekakva normalna fizioloska pojava.
> Moram priznati da mi nikad nije ni izdaleka palo na pamet da bi to mogla biti prepreka co-sleepingu.


Tocno tako, moj sin od 4 godine se skoro svako jutro budi s jutarnjom erekcijom i sam sebi komentira da je "tvud" zato sto mu se piski   :Grin:  
Tatu nije nikada vidio u tom stanju, ali nekako imam osjecaj da kada bi ga slucajno i opipao da bi poslao tatu na WC na pisanje   :Laughing:  

Sto se teme tice ne skrivamo se, ali ni ne namecemo svoju golotinju.
Vrata od WC-a ne zatvaramo, ali ako zelimo privatnost vrata se ili pritvore ili zatvore i onda se zna ako netko nesto treba iz kupaone da treba pokucati i svi se toga drze.

Sex dok su djeca u sobi ne prakticiramo, ali shvacam da ima roditelja koji nemaju izbora, ne zive svi u visesobnim stanovima ili kucama  :/

----------


## Dijana

> ja imam dva u stanu...nije moguće da više nitko tu na forumu nema 2 wc-a u slučaju ako je jedan zauzet, postoji drugi


Ja konkretno isto imam dva wc-a, ali nije stvar u broju wc-a, već moja kćer hoće biti gdje i ja.

A što se tiče pokazivanja golotinje pred djecom ja spadam u konzerve.  :Grin:

----------


## M&T

> sto mislis zasto ? 
> 
> sto ti oni kazu zasto?
> 
> jel ima veze sa tvojom seksualnoscu ili su ljubomorni sto paznja u tom trenutku nije na njima?
> 
> i vazno je vidjeti sto im objasnite nakon njihova "ispada".


kao bebe nisu znali ništa kazat, ali sudeći prema plaču nije im se svidjelo, 
sad malo  veći znaju govorit ali ne znaju se izrazit pa opet nismo dobili adekvatan odgovor..
nema veze s mojom seksualnošću jer ja nemam problema s njom niti poljubac vidim kako seksualni čin, a ljubomora može biti prisutna ali mislim da je najveći razlog to što tata ne smije dirati mamu jer sam ja SAMO NJIHOVA, pa ne podnose da me itko drugi dodiruje.

nego zašto se ovdje cijelo vrijeme govori kao da se s djecom može razgovoarati na nivou odraslih i objašnjavati im ko da su završili 2 fakulteta
 :? 
pa to su samo djeca i njima treba prilazit na dječji način i pojednostavnit im odgovore i obrazloženja..osim toga, koliko god se mi trudili neke stvari objasnit ponekad djeca jednostavno ne žele prihvatit to objašnjenje nego misle da su u pravu  :Wink:

----------


## flower

1. pa ocito je nasa granica negdje drugdje nego tvoja. meni je to ok - da svaka obiteljima svoje granice, npr. nudisti nisu odmah i seks. perverznjaci.


2. recimo njene granice su - kad ide kakati zeli biti sama (pisanje joj nije problem), sad zeli i pipicu sama mazati, i zazeljela je da ima gornji dio kupaceg ovo ljeto (to postujemo).

----------


## M&T

> M&T prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a što se tiče wc-a...ja imam dva u stanu...nije moguće da više nitko tu na forumu nema 2 wc-a u slučaju ako je jedan zauzet, postoji drugi  :shock:  :shock:
> 
> 
> imamo mi tri   
> ali uvijek smo svi u jednome, tako nam je zanimljivije: tuširamo se i razgovaramo uopće ne obraćajući pažnju na golotinju. mislim, čudnije bi bilo da se tuširamo odjeveni...


naravno da se nećete uširati odjeveni, ali nemate druge prilike za razgovor nego baš dok se netko išao tuširat :? 
zašto ne koristite priliku za razgovor i druženje u dnevnom boravku, dok kuhate, dok se igrate, u prirodu nego baš dok se tuširate i dok ste goli???

to mi je malo khm, ko da tražite najmerno da vas se gleda gole :/

----------


## M&T

> 1. pa ocito je nasa granica negdje drugdje nego tvoja. meni je to ok - da svaka obiteljima svoje granice, npr. nudisti nisu odmah i seks. perverznjaci.
> 
> 
> 2. recimo njene granice su - kad ide kakati zeli biti sama (pisanje joj nije problem), sad zeli i pipicu sama mazati, i zazeljela je da ima gornji dio kupaceg ovo ljeto (to postujemo).


ali kako je to mala ispala drugačija, a odgajate je da je normalno da joj drugi gledaju pipicu i da je super kad kaka da su svi oko nje i pričaju joj crvenkapicu :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## a zakaj

M&T, cemu ove zlobne upadice?

----------


## apricot

> naravno da se nećete uširati odjeveni, ali nemate druge prilike za razgovor nego baš dok se netko išao tuširat :? 
> zašto ne koristite priliku za razgovor i druženje u dnevnom boravku, dok kuhate, dok se igrate, u prirodu nego baš dok se tuširate i dok ste goli???
> 
> to mi je malo khm, ko da tražite najmerno da vas se gleda gole :/


daleko od toga: ne pokazujemo se, ali se ni ne skrivamo.

što se rasporeda vremena i druženja tiče... tuširanje je, kao i zajedničko kuhanje, pranje suđa, stavljanje veša u perilicu... samo jedan dio našega života i ne mislim ga "izrezivati".
ne znam kako je kod vas, ali mi smo premalo zajedno da bismo si dopustili luksuz izolacije u "kupaoničkom terminu"... sve dok to nekome od nas ne počne smetati.

----------


## flower

:Laughing:  

pa kad smo goli ne gledamo se i ne fiksiramo u odredjene djelove tijela, niti kad netko kaka ne trcimo svi u wc za njim, niti...

 :Laughing:  

svim tim situacijama pristupamo normalno 

a ovo s gornjim djelom kupaceg ce biti zanimljivo, proslo je ljeto naime jedno vrijeme na plazi bila s gornjim dijelom, ali bez doljnjeg   :Laughing:  

pocela me zabavljati ova diskusija...

----------


## starsky

bas mi je zanimljiva ova vasa rasprava...
ja recimo nemam problem oko toga da me dijete vidi golu, ili da ode samnom na WC ali moje su jos relativno male pa neznam kako ce biti kasnije.
MM s druge strane ne podnosi da ga se na WC-u smeta ili dok se tusira.
golotinja je za njega pred djecom tabu tema, ali nema problema ako se proseta u gacama ili u kupacama preko ljeta.


sex? uvijek se zakljucamo u spavacoj sobi, a djeca spavaju u svojoj sobi..
nakon toga, vrata se otkljucaju i ostavljaju otvorena i danju i nocu, tako da su slobodne u svakom trenu uci u nju. jos mi se nije dogodilo da mi dodju na vrata dok su zakljucana...

----------


## M&T

> M&T, cemu ove zlobne upadice?


nisu zlobne upadice nego ne vidim smisao, a interesira me...
čine mi se neki odgvori kontradiktorni pa želim čuti objašnjenje..
zašto odmah ako netko postavi par pitanja više se misli da su to zlobne upadice ili loše najmere i sl.???

ja imam drugačije običaje pa me zanima kako to funkcionira kod drugih, možda se promjenim ako vidim da su drugi u pravu  :Grin:

----------


## a zakaj

u mojoj ex uzoj obitelji bili smo prilicno sramezljivi, i ne sjecam se da sam ikad vidjela tatu golog, pa cak ni bracu, nakon sto su prosli djecje godine. I znam da bi mi bilo uzasno neugodno da sam ikad naletjela na prizor oceve golotinje. Ili da je on mene vidio golu.
Ali, danas kad razmisljam, ne cini mi se da je to bas idealno. I ne bih htjela da tako bude i u ovoj mojoj obitelji.

----------


## apricot

ma nema tu prava i ne-prava...
važno je kako se ti s time osjećaš: da je meni imalo neugodno skinuti se pred djetetom, sigurno to ne bih radila, ma koliko mi se sviđalo to što flower radi i ma koliko mi bili prihvatljivi njezini argumenti.

pa to su tvoja djeca, tvoja obitelj, tvoja kupaonica i, na kraju krajeva, tvoje tijelo.
radi s njima što hoćeš i kako hoćeš.
kao i ja   :Heart:

----------


## flower

potpisujem apricot  :Heart:

----------


## Loryblue

> predamnom znaju goli hodati i moji roditelji, a vidi kolika sam


nemoj zezat :shock: 

joj meni ne bi bilo ni zabavno, ni drago, ni liberalno, ni milo oku, a ni svijesti da moj otac prošetava po stanu gol golcat isprid mene u ovim godinama. mislim da bi mi bilo čak vrlo degutantno i stvarno bi se zabrinila za njegovo mentalno zdravlje.

----------


## Sun

> a ovo s gornjim djelom kupaceg ce biti zanimljivo, proslo je ljeto naime jedno vrijeme na plazi bila s gornjim dijelom, ali bez doljnjeg   
> 
> pocela me zabavljati ova diskusija...


flo ovako i ja kao mala cijelo jedno ljeto   :Laughing:  
imam slike- ponosna gologuza s malim trokutićima na cicama   :Grin:

----------


## flower

sun dite moje  :Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

Uh, Loryblue, meni je ovo bas tuzno. Ja ne bih nikako htjela da samo zato sto sam u godinama netko smatra moje tijelo ruznim i degutantnim.

Inace, potpisujem apricot.

----------


## Loryblue

> Uh, Loryblue, meni je ovo bas tuzno. Ja ne bih nikako htjela da samo zato sto sam u godinama netko smatra moje tijelo ruznim i degutantnim.
> 
> Inace, potpisujem apricot.


ne smatram naobrano tijelo degutantnim jer će i moje kad tad bit takvo.
ali mi je degutantna pomisao da mi se otac šeta gol ispred mene

----------


## flower

> pa ocito je nasa granica negdje drugdje nego tvoja. meni je to ok - da svaka obiteljima svoje granice


ovo je zapravo najbitnije

----------


## litala

potpisujem flower (osim onog o golim roditeljima  :Wink: ) i apricot i ancicu...


a posebno mi se svidja ovo:




> ako dijete vidi da rod. vode ljubav - malo ce dijete sigurno biti strasno veselo jer osjeca dobr vibre, nece biti uplaseno i rastrzano jer ne kuzi kontekst (moguce je da se preplasi ako rod. tome pristupi sa sramom i strahom), nesto starije dijete biti ce zbunjeno i iznenadjeno, ali opet kazem - nije sam dogadjaj toliko bitan koliko objasnjenje rod. Vazno je djetetu objasniti da se neke stvari (a to je npr. vodjenje ljubavi, mastrubacija i sl) rade kad smo sami ili uz izabranog partnera.



i imam troje djece - nikad nitko od njih nije lose reagirao na izmjenjivanje njeznosti (zagrljaje, poljupce) izmedju mm-a i mene. raduju se tome, prilaze nam cesto i traze da i njih ukljucimo u grljenje i ljubljenje... i meni to izgleda (iz pozicije nase obitelji) kao - norma... 

kad netko prica da su djeca (jedno ili vise njih) ljubomorni, protestiraju i ne daju da roditelji pokazuju medjusobnu bliskost - ja se cudim i nije mi jasno zasto djeca tako dozivljavaju roditeljsku privrzenost? gdje je zacetak tog problema? (ne da mislim da je itko ovdje u poziciji psihoanalizirat preko neta i postavljat dijagnoze...)


i jos nesto zelim naglasiti - kad sam pitala sto o vidjenju svojih roditelja misle oni koji kazu da su ih zatekli i osjecali se lose (eto, vidimo, godinama nakon "incidenta"), htjela sam vidjeti (u ovom malom statistickom uzorku) koliko je ta neugoda i sokiranost vidjenim u vezi s nacinom na koji su njihovi roditelji s njima pricali o seksu i seksualnosti, prije i nakon tog "incidenta"...

i i dalje smatram da dijete koje od rodjenja ima priliku (bar ponekad) vidjeti druge "ko od majke rodjene", pricati s roditeljima o seksu, seksualnosti, prirodnim procesima i ostalom vezanom uz ovu temu - nece biti tako iztraumatizirano kao dijete koje ce prizor tudjeg golog tijela (odraslog ili ne), ili - u tom slucaju jos gora varijanta - samog cina vodjenja ljubavi, vidjeti prvi put u dobi od, recimo, 7-8-9-13 godina...

----------


## a zakaj

> kad netko prica da su djeca (jedno ili vise njih) ljubomorni, protestiraju i ne daju da roditelji pokazuju medjusobnu bliskost - ja se cudim i nije mi jasno zasto djeca tako dozivljavaju roditeljsku privrzenost? gdje je zacetak tog problema? (ne da mislim da je itko ovdje u poziciji psihoanalizirat preko neta i postavljat dijagnoze...)


ja ne bih rekla da se tu mora raditi o problemu.
npr. moja djeca reagiraju ljubomorno i posesivno u nekim trenucima. Ako tonka doji, i dodje tata (ili toncek) pa me pocne grliti, ona ce ih otjerati i viknuti 'mama - moja!'. Jer me je u tom trenutku ona za sebe rezervirala. Ako je zaigrana i vidi da se mi kraj nje ljubimo, samo ce se nasmijati.




> i i dalje smatram da dijete koje od rodjenja ima priliku (bar ponekad) vidjeti druge "ko od majke rodjene", pricati s roditeljima o seksu, seksualnosti, prirodnim procesima i ostalom vezanom uz ovu temu - nece biti tako iztraumatizirano kao dijete koje ce prizor tudjeg golog tijela (odraslog ili ne), ili - u tom slucaju jos gora varijanta - samog cina vodjenja ljubavi, vidjeti prvi put u dobi od, recimo, 7-8-9-13 godina...


s tim se slazem.

----------


## BusyBee

Potpisujem Flower (iako sam oca golog vidjela zadnji put kad sam imala par godina i svima koji su me htjeli slusati sam objasnila da moj tata ima surlu!   :Laughing:  ), Apricot, Ancicu i Litalu.   :Heart:  




> pocela me zabavljati ova diskusija...


I mene.

----------


## summer

Gola tijela mojih roditelja nisu bila prva, postojala je televizija, casopisi, isto se odnosi i na sex - ali problem i je bio bas u golim tijelima i seksu MOJIH roditelja, a ne nekog drugog. Po vama treba to preventivno pokazivati, da se djeca kasnije ne bi traumatizirala?

To sto se ne sjecam da sam ikad vidjela spolni organ svog oca ne ubrajam u negativne stvari - dapace. Ne vidim potrebu za tim. Mislim da sam sasvim lijepo 'uspjela' i bez toga, a nisam ni ukocena sto se seksa tice, bar se dosad nije nitko zalio  :Razz: .

I jos jedno pitanje - da pored skole vase djece stoji jedan djedica i svako toliko djecici samo pokaze svoj organ, koji je kao ruka ili noga, po nekim odgovorima, biste li se zbog toga uzbudjivali?

----------


## litala

a zakaj, nije ista situacija, i tonka je u pravu da trazi pravo na "prvozakup"  :Wink:  ako je ona prva krenula dojiti, a drugi ulijecu i kvare joj dozivljaj  :Wink:

----------


## a zakaj

:Smile:

----------


## apricot

> I jos jedno pitanje - da pored skole vase djece stoji jedan djedica i svako toliko djecici samo pokaze svoj organ, koji je kao ruka ili noga, po nekim odgovorima, biste li se zbog toga uzbudjivali?


summer, mislim da je ovo sasvim neprimjerena usporedba.
nitko od nas nije rekao da šeta po Ilici gol jer je penis isto što i koljeno; mi šetamo u VLASTITOJ kupaonici.

----------


## flower

> jos jedno pitanje - da pored skole vase djece stoji jedan djedica i svako toliko djecici samo pokaze svoj organ, koji je kao ruka ili noga, po nekim odgovorima, biste li se zbog toga uzbudjivali?


opet odosmo u perverzije...

a tema je mi goli pred djecom. roditelji i djeca. ne nepoznati.
druga tema je - postivanje granice, koju svatko postavlja tamo gdje joj je mjesto.
treca tema je - sto kad vas djeca uhvate u seksu.

----------


## Ancica

> I jos jedno pitanje - da pored skole vase djece stoji jedan djedica i svako toliko djecici samo pokaze svoj organ, koji je kao ruka ili noga, po nekim odgovorima, biste li se zbog toga uzbudjivali?


Pa ja bih (neugodno, revoltirano, ljuto). Bas zato sto mi nije obitelj i to cini zbog seksualne naslade, ne na putu do tusa. Tema ovog pitanja nema nikakve veze s temom topika (kako je ja zamisljam), nije joj cak niti krajnost. Jednostavno je na drugom kraju planete.

----------


## BusyBee

> Po vama treba to preventivno pokazivati, da se djeca kasnije ne bi traumatizirala?


Vidis, vidis... nikad svoju slobodu i prirodnost nisam protumacila kao preventivu neceg. Kul.




> To sto se ne sjecam da sam ikad vidjela spolni organ svog oca ne ubrajam u negativne stvari - dapace. Ne vidim potrebu za tim.


Ja ne mislim ni da sam istraumatizirana niti privilegirana sto sam vidjela tatu golog. Ali mi je drago da se nije ponasao kao da je to nesto lose, sto sam ga vidjela golog (a nije ni mahao svojim predamnom).




> I jos jedno pitanje - da pored skole vase djece stoji jedan djedica i svako toliko djecici samo pokaze svoj organ, koji je kao ruka ili noga, po nekim odgovorima, biste li se zbog toga uzbudjivali?


Ah, zasluzuje li ovo poistovjecivanje unutarobiteljskih odnosa i vanobiteljskih egzibicionista uopce komentar?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## summer

Ma krivo ste me shvatile, ili bolje receno, krivo sam se ja izrazila. Sorry. Bojim se da cu se u objasnjavanju jos vise zaplesti. Vise je islo na tragu onog da je penis dio tijela kao ruka, noga te odredjivanju granica. Nevermind. Nisam nikog htjela povrijediti.

----------


## AdioMare

Ja se nisam nagledala roditeljske golotinje u svom djetinjstvu, moji su se presvlačili zaklonjeni od pogleda. 
Isto ne mislim da moji svjetonazori pate zbog toga i osobno mi je primjerenije ne izložiti pogledu ako baš nije nužno, nego biti slobodan u svakoj prilici. 

Moja djeca nemaju sram od svoje ili naše golotinje kao nečeg neprimjerenog, odnosno, pred sinom koji ima 14 godina uopće se više ne presvlačim i nema šanse da gledam ja njega ili on mene jer to tako oboje želimo. Već jako dugo. Kada su moje grudi bile u fukciji dojenja njegove mlađe sestre, bez ikakvih ustezanja sam ih pokazivala pred njim kao takve i njemu je ta slika potpuno prirodna.
Kćer je još mala i nismo povlačili svoje, niti je ona još pokazala svoje granice. Kad će i tko prije - vidjet ćemo.

I ja sam mišljenja da se na vaginu i penis nikako ne može gledati kao na nos ili uho. Ne samo funkcionalno  :Razz:  , već i stoga što u tretmanu jednih i drugih postoji razlika u obitelji, vani, pa i u osami unutar obitelji.
Intimni dijelovi tijela imaju to ime s razlogom, tako da smatram da summer nije otišla u krajnost, a pogotovo ne na drugi kraj planete.

----------


## anki

> naravno da se nećete uširati odjeveni, ali nemate druge prilike za razgovor nego baš dok se netko išao tuširat :? 
> zašto ne koristite priliku za razgovor i druženje u dnevnom boravku, dok kuhate, dok se igrate, u prirodu nego baš dok se tuširate i dok ste goli???
> 
> to mi je malo khm, ko da tražite najmerno da vas se gleda gole :/


nama se obično desi to da mi baš SAD mora reći nešto iznimno važno i nikako ne može sačekati jer bu on to poslije zaboravio   :Rolling Eyes:  
i kaj, uđe u kupaonu i veli kaj ima. ja se tuširam i to je to.  nije baš da tražim da me se gleda golu; a pogotovo od djeteta.

mi doma imamo sva vrata klizna, tak da nemamo ni kvake ni brave ni ključeve. sve je otvoreno, pa ko voli nek izvoli  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

> Ah, zasluzuje li ovo poistovjecivanje unutarobiteljskih odnosa i vanobiteljskih egzibicionista uopce komentar?


Pa ja mislim da zaslužuje. Iako je to malo ekstreman primjer, on nam jasno pokazuje da spolni organi nisu isto što i ruka ili noga, unutar ili izvan obitelji. A više se puta reklo ovdje da su spolni organi organi kao svaki drugi. Tako brzo dođemo do gospićkog "rukovanja". 

Ja sam kao dijete viđala roditelje gole, ulaz u kupaonicu je bio slobodan i vidjela bih tatu kako mokri. I onda sam znala da je to normalno obavljanje fiziološke potrebe, tu nije bilo ama baš ničeg seksualiziranog, ne bih rekla da imam neke traume zbog toga, ali mi je redovito bilo neugodno, i nikad im nisam rekla da mi je neugodno. Mamu vidjeti golu nije mi bilo neugodno.

Mislim da sram nije samo osobina stečena zbog nametnutih tabua, već je i urođen (A. se s 16 mjeseci počeo skrivat dok kaki, iako nikad nije čuo ništa negativno o toj radnji. Odavno ne želi da ga ljudi vide golog, nekad bi se i tuširao u kupaćim gaćama.). Isto tako, djeca su seksualna bića. Ja se dobro sijećam sebe s recimo 5 godina i vidim starijeg sina koji već nekoliko godina istražuje seksualnost (mislim da je to direktno povezano sa činjenicom da se srami pred drugima), i ne bih rekla da mu je penis isto što i ruka, ni u obitelji ni izvan nje. Bio je s nama na jednom piru kad mu je bilo 5 godina i stao bi otvorenih usta ispred svake utegnute, dekoltirane tete i gledao hipnotizirano gore-dolje-gore-dolje...

----------


## flower

vertex - u jednom trenutku im penis prestane biti jednak bilo kojemd ijelu tijel, i to je normalno i ocekivano, potrebno je osjetiti taj trenutak 8ako dijete samo ne kaze) i uvaziti ga.
mislim da se tu ne razlikuju clanovi ove diskusije - vise je razlika u nekom startu...da li se skrivati ili ne.
ili sam mozda ja krivo shvatila?
meni nije neugodno vidjeti golo tijelo clanova moje obitelji, ali da mi je neugodno ja bih to jasno rekla i trazila od njih da to postuju, kao sto i postujemo njene potrebe koje je pocela iskazivati. moja prava nikako ne idu preko granica drugih ljudi. i to sto bi meni bilo normalno da te vidim golu dok recimo pretrcavas iz kupaone u sobu, ja ti to da si moj gost nikad ne bi priustila (iako mi to redovno radimo).

----------


## jadranka605

Nikad mi nije bilo neugodno vidjeti mamu golu. Čak sam joj i ljubila cice do pete godine za laku noć. kako smo živjele (mi žene) same, nekako mi goli muškarci nisu bili ugodan prizor. 
Tatu samo jednom sam ga vidjela golog i bilo mi je jaaako neugodno. Možda da su živjeli skupa to bi se desilo još koji put, ali ovako i taj jedan bio mi je previše   :Rolling Eyes:  
U seksu sam ih uhvatila kao osamnaestogodišnjakinja. Ali do tad sam bila dosegla svoju seksualnu zrelost, pa mi dodatna objašnjenja nisu trebala. Iako su se oni jadni trudili ići linijom objašnjenja...  :Grin:  
Prvu knjigu o seksu (i ljudskom tijelu) dobila sam sa trinaest godina, a ozbiljan razgovor sa četrnaest.
Goli muškarac postao je privlačan kad sam imala šesnaest   :Wink:

----------


## vertex

Flower, ja razumijem što ti govoriš, a i sama sam prilično liberalna. Ne znam tko je točno što pisao i ne odgovaram nikome ciljano.  Ja sam željela naglasiti da je ovo ipak osjetljivo područje , ne zato što bi roditeljima zbog nekih inhibicija bilo problematično, nego mislim da je samo po sebi osjetljivo, baš iz dječjeg kuta gledanja. Zato mislim da je stav "pa šta onda, sve je to prirodno" banaliziranje.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> meni nije neugodno vidjeti golo tijelo clanova moje obitelji, ali da mi je neugodno ja bih to jasno rekla i trazila od njih da to postuju, kao sto i postujemo njene potrebe koje je pocela iskazivati.


da, ali kao što je vertex priznala za samu sebe, a što se može pretpostaviti i u slučaju mnoge druge djece jest- upravo da ne bi priznali da im je neugodno, čak i kad je! pa su roditelji tu da ih zaštite od određenih bojazni unutar njihova zajedničkog doma, kao što je gledanje golih ukućana, slušanje zvukova pri sexu ili čak sex u njihovoj prisutnosti itd. da, da je tebi neugodno ne bi to tako, ali kako možeš biti sigurna da djetetu nije neugodno? ja to ne bi riskirala. :/

----------


## flower

H-S za drugu djecu ne bih tvrdila, moja sigurno i jasno kaze. uvijek je dobro pitati i provjeriti da li im nesto smeta ili ne i provjeriti kako oni neke stvari dozivljavaju.

----------


## BusyBee

> H-S za drugu djecu ne bih tvrdila, moja sigurno i jasno kaze. uvijek je dobro pitati i provjeriti da li im nesto smeta ili ne i provjeriti kako oni neke stvari dozivljavaju.


Bas sam krenula pisati slicno, ali me zaustavili neki mailovi.

Ja znam za svoje dijete (znam i za Flowerino jer je odgajana vrlo slicno kao moja) da ce jasno reci sto joj smeta i sto zeli i zahtijevati ono sto joj treba, tako smo je naucili u svemu pa i u osobnim granicama. I uz to, ponovljeno pricamo o osobnim granicama i provjeravamo gdje smo i kako s nekim stvarima... ali treba imati mu*a i dozvoliti djetetu da ispituje i provjerava i postavlja granice.

----------


## a zakaj

moje dijete (starije) nece reci i otvoreno zahtijevati, ali ja znamcitati i neke druge signale koje on odasilje   :Wink:  
dok god on jos uvijek upadne u kupaonicu dok se tusiram, i ne ode zbunjen, nego nastavi mirno s onim zbog cega je usao, dotle zakljucujem da mu nije neugodno.

----------


## Brunda

Svatko tko poznaje svoje dijete zna više ili manje pročitati njegove osjećaje iz ponašanja. Isto tako vjerujem da će roditelj kada samo posumnja da nešto "ne štima" provjeriti to sa djetetom kroz razgovor i sukladno tome se ubuduće ponašati. 
Mi nismo primjetili nikakvu razliku u ponašanju od rođenja do sada što se tiče golotinje, ali prvi put kada samo i posumnjam na to (iako sam sigurna da će on to reći) slijedi razgovor i shodno tome i naše daljnje ponašanje.

----------


## Zdenka2

Mjera je ključna riječ u svemu, pa tako i u tome. Mislim da tijelo roditelja ne treba djeci biti tabu (na početku rasprave sam napisala kako je to kod mene), ali da roditelji moraju paziti da se ponašaju primjereno situaciji i dobi djeteta. Općenite izjave o "prirodnosti i slobodi" su mi smiješne, jer ono što je u jednoj dobi i situaciji prirodno, u drugoj nije. Čudno mi je da se mogućnost da dijete vidi roditelje "u akciji" u ovoj raspravi tretira kao nešto gotovo edukativno, kao da ne postoji nešto što se zove razvoj djeteta. Sve u svoje vrijeme, zar ne? Ja sam stavila link s mišljenjima nadležne struke i baš me čudi da se na to nitko nije referirao.

----------


## M&T

> Ja sam stavila link s mišljenjima nadležne struke i baš me čudi da se na to nitko nije referirao.


nije se nitko referirao o tome jer smatraju svoju golotinju baš tako edukativnom kako si nazvala, i vjerovatno zato što ne priznaju da su i stručnjaci potvrdili da takvo ponašanje nije "normalno"  :Kiss:  

summer- pazi što pišeš jer ako se netko uvrijedi napisat će da daješ "zlobne komentare", a ti samo primjećuješ puno kontradiktornih mišljenja kao i ja, zato tako zvuče naša pitanja

----------


## Brunda

Nisam se do sada javljala po pitanju sexa jer nam se nikada nije dogodilo da nas je vidio (niti sam ja ikada vidjela svoje starce). U svakom slučaju mislim da je po tom pitanju najbolja ona "bolje spriječiti nego liječiti". 
Imamo dosta vremena i prostora za izbjeći bliske susrete. A i ključ nam nije nepoznanica.
O tome što bismo napravili/rekli u slučaju da se tako nešto dogodi mogu samo nagađati. Sigurna sam jedino da bih o tome probala porazgovarati i ublažiti eventualne posljedice.

----------


## anki

evo ja sam malo preletjela po tekstu;  ima korisnih informacija, ali nekako je dosta generalno pisan, sa jasnim granicama. mislim da je to u stvarnom životu malo teže tako podvući, a i svako dijete je jedinka za sebe, tak da nas nisam uspjela uklopiti nigdje; e sad, da li smo mi čudni ili....  :Grin:

----------


## a zakaj

ja sam odmah pogledala tekst, no tamo nisu iznesene skroz jasne smjernice o ponasanju roditelja.
za dijete od 2-5 godina kaze da je normalno voajersko ponasanje (pa je onda valjda normalno i da dijete moze vidjeti gole roditelje, ali to moze svatko tumaciti za sebe). Za dijete od 5-8 godina pise da se pocinje javljati osjecaj srama i potrebe za intimom. Ali da je taj proces individualan.

o sovom izjavom Zdenke2 se slazem 



> Općenite izjave o "prirodnosti i slobodi" su mi smiješne, jer ono što je u jednoj dobi i situaciji prirodno, u drugoj nije.


ali ovo nisam primijetila da je itko ozbiljno zastupao u raspravi:



> Čudno mi je da se mogućnost da dijete vidi roditelje "u akciji" u ovoj raspravi tretira kao nešto gotovo edukativno, kao da ne postoji nešto što se zove razvoj djeteta.


Nije isto vidjeti gole roditelje, i roditelje 'u akciji' (moje osobno misljenje je da je razlika velika).

----------


## Zdenka2

Možda imam krivo, ali meni se ovo učinilo kao "edukativni" pristup:




> i jos nesto zelim naglasiti - kad sam pitala sto o vidjenju svojih roditelja misle oni koji kazu da su ih zatekli i osjecali se lose (eto, vidimo, godinama nakon "incidenta"), htjela sam vidjeti (u ovom malom statistickom uzorku) koliko je ta neugoda i sokiranost vidjenim u vezi s nacinom na koji su njihovi roditelji s njima pricali o seksu i seksualnosti, prije i nakon tog "incidenta"... 
> 
> i i dalje smatram da dijete koje od rodjenja ima priliku (bar ponekad) vidjeti druge "ko od majke rodjene", pricati s roditeljima o seksu, seksualnosti, prirodnim procesima i ostalom vezanom uz ovu temu - nece biti tako iztraumatizirano kao dijete koje ce prizor tudjeg golog tijela (odraslog ili ne), ili - u tom slucaju jos gora varijanta - samog cina vodjenja ljubavi, vidjeti prvi put u dobi od, recimo, 7-8-9-13 godina...

----------


## a zakaj

mislim da litala ipak nije htjela reci da bi bilo dobro vidjeti seks svojih roditelja, ja je nisam tako protumacila. Ali nek se javi litala...

----------


## litala

zdenka, meni je jako zao sto ti ono sto sam ja napisala tako lose tumacis  :/ 


nigdje nisam napisala da je vidjeti roditelje "u akciji" - edukativno... pa lijepo pise da je to jos gora varijanta nego vidjeti golo tijelo...


ocito je da cesto citamo bas onako kako nam odgovara... (i ne iskljucujem ni sebe iz toga)...


ne da mi se vise raspravljati. svoje vidjenje sam napisala. a ako ga netko smatra - edukativnim voajerizmom u svrhu obrazovanja o spolnosti i seksualnosti - na volju mu   :Sad:

----------


## Zorana

Koliko se meni cini, pjesnik (litala  :Razz:  ) je htio reci da bi za dijete s kojim se ne razgovara otvoreno o tijelu, spolnim organima, seksualnosti itd. bila puno gora varijanta da naleti na roditelje tijekom vodjenja ljubavi od djeteta s kojim se o svemu otvoreno razgovara. 
(tako sam ja to barem iscitala...ustvari to pise  :Grin:  )

----------


## Zdenka2

Litala, svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i meni ne pada na pamet da tebi to pravo odričem. Moje je mišljenje da nije u redu ni dobro da djeca vide roditelje u seksualnom odnosu, a to moje osobno mišljenje i osobni doživljaj potkrepljuje i mišljenje dječjih psihologa. Iz onog što si ti rekla proizlazi u najmanju ruku da to nije ništa strašno i da posljedice tako nečeg ovise samo o pristupu roditelja. Ako sam pretjerala s upotrebom riječi "edukativno", oprosti, nije mi bila namjera da tebe ili bilo koga osobno povrijedim nego samo da podvučem mišljenje s kojim se ne slažem.

----------


## litala

ovo ne stoji nikako:




> Iz onog što si ti rekla proizlazi u *najmanju ruku da to nije ništa strašno* i da posljedice tako nečeg ovise samo o pristupu roditelja.


nisam nigdje rekla da to nije nista strasno (a najmanje da u najmanju ruku nije nista strasno).

samo smatram da je *veci* problem ako je golo tijelo, spolnost i seksualnost (pa i vodjenje ljubavi) *tabu* i da je *manja vjerojatnost* da ce dijete koje je vidjelo golo tijelo svojih roditelja, obavilo puno razgovora s roditeljima na temu golih tijela (svog, drugog spola, razlike medju spolovima, medju generacijama...), spolnosti i seksualnosti (naravno - kad dijete sazrije za takve teme) biti *tako jako istraumatizirano slucajnim vidjenjem* svojih roditelja kako vode ljubav.


ne znam odakle se iscitava da ja odobravam da djeca prisustvuju roditeljskom vodjenju ljubavi i da to za mene nije nikakav problem ako se dogodi??

----------


## Zdenka2

OK, litala, ja se s ovim o tabuiziranju golog tijela i spolnosti posve slažem, dapače, moj pristup odgoju sina je daleko od takvog tabuiziranja. Ne mogu reći da si ti zagovarala to djeca vide roditelje u seksu, ali je činjenica da si relativizirala takvu situaciju. Npr. kad si rekla: 


> ako to cetverogodisnje dijete koje ce roditeljima "uletit" u sred posla, imalo ikakav raniji input o seksualnosti (prilagodjeno dobi, naravno), ne vidim zasto bi apriori moralo pomisliti - ah, ovo nesto ne valja! 
> 
> zar ne bi moglo pomisliti: gle, sto to zanimljivoga rade moji roditelji?


Ja te zbog toga ne napadam i ne kažem da dijete kojem se to slučajno dogodi mora biti traumatizirano, ali načelno mislim da to nije dobro za dijete i da zato roditelji trebaju biti oprezni, a ne nonšalantni prema tome. A ako se dogodi, teško je znati što zapravo dijete misli, kamo to pospremi, na koji način tome pristupa i kako se toga kasnije prisjeća. Bolje izbjeći, to je sve.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Litala, svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i meni ne pada na pamet da tebi to pravo odričem. Moje je mišljenje da nije u redu ni dobro da djeca vide roditelje u seksualnom odnosu, a to moje osobno mišljenje i osobni doživljaj potkrepljuje i mišljenje dječjih psihologa.


zanima me Zdenka, kakvo ti je mišljenje o golom hodanju po stanu/kući ispred djeteta? manje više se svi slažu o skrivanju seksualnih odnosa pred djecom, ali što se tiče nudizma, tu je društvo puno šarolikije...

inače pročitala sam tvoj link i jako mi se dopao, baš je informativan   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

> zanima me Zdenka, kakvo ti je mišljenje o golom hodanju po stanu/kući ispred djeteta?


ja bih bila tlocrtno i sadržajno određenija: mislim da se ipak najviše govorilo o kupaonici.
a tamo je uobičajeno biti "goliji"...

----------


## Zdenka2

Hana Sara, evo da se ne ponavljam:




> Tako nekako i mi. Ne skrivam se pred djetetom, ali povlačim granice svoje intime i to sve više što je on stariji. Ono što mi je bilo OK s jedno, dvo-, tro-, četverogodišnjim djetetom nije mi više OK sa šestogodišnjim djetetom. I dalje se ne skrivam, ali nema teorije da mi ulazi u WC, a pomalo niti u kupaonicu. Sad se naučio da čeka pred vratima ako nešto treba, a ako baš hitno želi nešto pitati ili uzeti iz kupaonice, pita me smije li ući. Ja njega još uvijek kupam, ali sad je počeo tražiti da bude sam u WC-u i ja to poštujem. I on uči povlačiti granice svoje intime i mislim da je to dobro. Inače, u taj svoj intimni prostor ne bi ni za živu glavu pustio nikoga osim mene, MM, mojih roditelja i jedne tete u vrtiću.


Ja sam sina dobila kad je imao godinu dana - nekoliko sljedećih mjeseci je bio potpuno neodvojiv od mene, ali potpuno - par puta smo se i okupali zajedno, a u WC je išao sa mnom, u protivnim bi urlikao pred vratima. Dugo mi je ulazio u kupaonicu i vidio bi me golu kad bih se presvlačila. Kako je on rastao, prvo sam uvela intimu u WC-u, a onda po malo i u ostalim situacijama. Sad ima 6,5 godina i situacija je ovakva opisana gore. U kupaonicu mi više ne ulazi nego pred vratima pita što treba, a ja pazim kad se presvlačim da me on ne vidi, jer je postao stidljiv, a s druge strane počeo je primjećivati spolne razlike na sasvim drugačiji način nego prije. Mislim da mu nikako ne paše da nas vidi gole, pogotovo ne tatu (ne znam zašto). S druge strane, nimalo mu ne smeta da ga je presvlačim, kupam, brišem, ali u drugim situacijama nikako ne voli biti gol niti doma, a pogotovo ne u javnosti. Na plaži je tražio gaćice i kad je bio sasvim mali. 

U svakom slučaju, ne šećem gola po kući, a dijete me eventualno može vidjeti u kupaonici ili kad se presvlačim, iako se trudim da do toga ne dođe.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana Sara, evo da se ne ponavljam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Tako nekako i mi. Ne skrivam se pred djetetom, ali povlačim granice svoje intime i to sve više što je on stariji. Ono što mi je bilo OK s jedno, dvo-, tro-, četverogodišnjim djetetom nije mi više OK sa šestogodišnjim djetetom. I dalje se ne skrivam, ali nema teorije da mi ulazi u WC, a pomalo niti u kupaonicu. Sad se naučio da čeka pred vratima ako nešto treba, a ako baš hitno želi nešto pitati ili uzeti iz kupaonice, pita me smije li ući. Ja njega još uvijek kupam, ali sad je počeo tražiti da bude sam u WC-u i ja to poštujem. I on uči povlačiti granice svoje intime i mislim da je to dobro. Inače, u taj svoj intimni prostor ne bi ni za živu glavu pustio nikoga osim mene, MM, mojih roditelja i jedne tete u vrtiću.
> 			
> ...


mislim da nisi shvatila poantu mog pitanja. znam da si već prije napisala kakva je situacija kod tebe, no pošto si dala onaj stručni link, a i inače cijenim tvoje mišljenje, zanima me koje je ono u ovom topicu. naime, da li ti je varijanta da se svi pred svima (ukućani, to jest) pokazuju goli jednako validna kao ova tvoja ili smatraš da to nije u redu, da je neprimjereno ili...? oprosti ako sam preznatiželjna.  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

> da se svi pred svima (ukućani, to jest) *pokazuju goli* jednako validna kao ova tvoja ili smatraš da to nije u redu, da je neprimjereno ili...?


krivo!
nitko se ne POKAZUJE.
samo ne izbacujemo dijete iz kupaonice.
ili joj ne zatvaramo vrata ispred nosa.

----------


## oleandrina

Ja sam mislila za sebe da sam 'liberalna', al mi se sve više čini da nisam... :/
Golotinja i nije neka senzacija, ako je usputna, iako mi se čini da me dijete od svoja 4 mjeseca čudno odmjerava kad sam potpuno gola, npr. ako izađem iz kupaonice, a ona mi se zabulji 'dole', ko da kuži da je neka razlika kad sam obučena. Il sam to samo paranoična? Ajd lako za mene, i ja sam živila samo sa ženskama pa mi  skrivanje ne pada na pamet, no sve se više pitam šta bi da sam dobila muško dijete... Muž je puno manje sklon egzibicionizmu nego ja, al mi se čini, ne valja ni to.
Da nas vidi dok se sexamo kad počne poimati stvari oko sebe, ne znam šta bi, ja sam svoje čula u ranim tinejđerskim, i pozlilo mi je, nije mi nikako išlo u glavu šta se nisu u stanju utišati, a opet, šta ću ja kad moja bude veća i stalno za vratom, čekati da ju negdje otpremim za vikend? A još kad pročitam ovdje neka iskustva, ko iz vremena kućnih zadruga, i višegeneracijskih zajednica u jednoj sobi, užas. A sve je to kao u 'granicama normale'. Nadam se da me od muke neće dohvatit frigidnost.    :/

----------


## Zdenka2

Hana Sara, meni je OK da se muž i žena šeću goli po kući, ako su sami. Ako su prisutna djeca ili drugi ljudi, to mi nije OK. Moja intima nije za svakoga. Ali mi je OK da me dijete vidi bez odjeće u nekoj prirodnoj situaciji - kupanje, presvlačenje. S tim što vidim da kako mi sin raste i takve situacije postaju neugodne, podjednako i meni i njemu. Tu sam negdje s onim što kaže AdioMare - ona i njezin veliki sin imaju potrebu za jasnom granicom osobnog prostora. Stvari se jednostavno mijenjaju kako dijete raste. Male bebe i mala djeca golotinju doživljavaju kao dio bliskosti s tijelom majke, no kasnije počne prevladavati potreba za intimom i mislim da je to u redu.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana Sara, meni je OK da se muž i žena šeću goli po kući, ako su sami. Ako su prisutna djeca ili drugi ljudi, to mi nije OK. Moja intima nije za svakoga. Ali mi je OK da me dijete vidi bez odjeće u nekoj prirodnoj situaciji - kupanje, presvlačenje. S tim što vidim da kako mi sin raste i takve situacije postaju neugodne, podjednako i meni i njemu. Tu sam negdje s onim što kaže AdioMare - ona i njezin veliki sin imaju potrebu za jasnom granicom osobnog prostora. Stvari se jednostavno mijenjaju kako dijete raste. Male bebe i mala djeca golotinju doživljavaju kao dio bliskosti s tijelom majke, no kasnije počne prevladavati potreba za intimom i mislim da je to u redu.


u potpunosti se slažem.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da se svi pred svima (ukućani, to jest) *pokazuju goli* jednako validna kao ova tvoja ili smatraš da to nije u redu, da je neprimjereno ili...?
> 
> 
> krivo!
> nitko se ne POKAZUJE.
> samo ne izbacujemo dijete iz kupaonice.
> ili joj ne zatvaramo vrata ispred nosa.


pokazujete se onda u kupaoni, to jest ne poduzimate ništa da se sakrijete. u svakom slučaju, Zdenka je skužila kaj pitam   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

čudno je da potpisuješ ono s čime se gore ne slažeš  :/ 

Svatko od nas, kao i Zdenka, je napisao da ne tjera djecu sve dok se i on/ona i djeca s tim osjećaju OK.
Kada bilo tko počne osjećati nelagodu... to se prekida.
Nekome to dolazi s godinama, nekome s novim spoznajama, iskustvima...

I... ne znam što ti radiš u kupaonici, kod nas se to kaže: kupam se/tuširam se/obavljam nuždu/šminkam se/depiliram se/odijevam se... ali nikako "pokazujem se".
To ne pripada "kupaoničkim aktivnostima".

----------


## tanjads

> Mislim da mu nikako ne paše da nas vidi gole, pogotovo ne tatu (ne znam zašto). S druge strane, nimalo mu ne smeta da ga je presvlačim, kupam, brišem, ali u drugim situacijama nikako ne voli biti gol niti doma, a pogotovo ne u javnosti. Na plaži je tražio gaćice i kad je bio sasvim mali.


Ne traba zaboraviti i da su djeca razlicita (sto zbog odgoja, sto zbog samih sebe). Ja sam oduvijek mrzila gacice pri kupanju i moji su godinama prepricavali kako sam skidala gacice prije nego udjem u more (ostavila bih  gornji dio kupaceg)- i to sve do polaska u skolu. Ja sam uvijek voljela biti gola, i uvijek me nerviralo sto tata uvijek zakljuca wc pa moram cekati dok on zavrsi da udjem i sto mu je drama kad mu slucajno udjem u kupatilo. Nije da su me to ucili, moji su svoju golotinju uvijek skrivali.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> čudno je da potpisuješ ono s čime se gore ne slažeš  :/ 
> 
> Svatko od nas, kao i Zdenka, je napisao da ne tjera djecu sve dok se i on/ona i djeca s tim osjećaju OK.
> Kada bilo tko počne osjećati nelagodu... to se prekida.
> Nekome to dolazi s godinama, nekome s novim spoznajama, iskustvima...
> 
> I... ne znam što ti radiš u kupaonici, kod nas se to kaže: kupam se/tuširam se/obavljam nuždu/šminkam se/depiliram se/odijevam se... ali nikako "pokazujem se".
> To ne pripada "kupaoničkim aktivnostima".


a zakaj se ti na mene uvijek otresaš   :Rolling Eyes:  ... opće nisam tebe pitala, a tu me quotaš, prepravljaš moja pitanja, shvaćaš ih osobno... meh.

uglavnom, slažem se u onom kako to Zdenka doživljava, ali ona je također rekla da joj kad su starija djeca u pitanju to nije isto kao kod malog djeteta, bez obzira na to kako se ugodno osjećala. ja tu osobno povlačim jasnu granicu što se tiče dobi, nezavisno o ugodi i sramežljivosti, jer bi radije ne riskirala pa makar dijete ne izrazilo da mu je neugodno- jednog dana će se možda toga ipak sjećati na drukčiji način. 

što se pokazivanja tiče, nema veze s tim ŠTO radiš u kupaoni, nego da li je u njoj još netko prisutan dok si, da prostiš, gola   :Wink:

----------


## Zdenka2

Tanjads, meni je to potpuno OK što si napisala, dapače, ja sam htjela da M. bude bez gaćica na plaži dok je bio sasvim mali, da mu bude ugodnije i da bude suh, ali on   :Rolling Eyes:  ni pomisliti. Možda je neke stvari i posredno, neprimjetno pokupio od nas, ali mislim da ima i urođen osjećaj za svoju privatnost, jer to pokazuje na svim područjima.

----------


## apricot

ah, terminologijo, čudno ti je postojanje!

niti se "otresam" niti smatram da je topic otvoren zbog komunikacije između dvoje ljudi: mislim da imam pravo sudjelovati u raspravi kao i svi drugi...   :Saint:  

što se starije djece tiče, otkud mogu znati što će biti u budućnosti?!
topic je otvoren kako bismo diskutirali o trenutnom stanju u našim domovima, a "što bi bilo kad bi bilo"... ostavljam nekome drugome; ja ne volim prejudicirati stvari.

----------


## Hana_Sara

imaš pravo sudjelovati, a bome imam i ja i to - gle čuda - čak i kad se ne slažem s tvojim mišljenjem. ali prepravljati moje pitanje nekom trećem, to je malo van bontona, čak i internetskog  :/ 

ne moraš se baviti budučnošću apricot, ali kod dječjeg razvoja je uvijek bitno biti jedan korak ispred njih... tako reći...

----------


## apricot

o mojemu bontonu, slobodna si mi poslati pp.
ni u jednom trenutku nisam prepravljala pitanje, naglasak je bio na "hodati" i "pokazivati"... od ostalih dijelova možeš apstrahirati.

što se tiče "koračanja" s djetetom...
ja bih radije da se držimo za ruku i hodamo usporedno: ako trčim korak ispred... mogu se spotaknuti.
i povući dijete za sobom...

----------


## Hana_Sara

ako ne gledaš malo unaprijed, možete se oboje spotaknuti na prepreku koja je kao onaj ledenjak iz Titanica   :Wink:  ... nda, dosta metafora  :Razz:

----------


## Sun

> topic je otvoren kako bismo diskutirali o trenutnom stanju u našim domovima, a "što bi bilo kad bi bilo"... ostavljam nekome drugome; ja ne volim prejudicirati stvari.



samo da se osvrnem   :Smile:  
ja sve što sam pisala pisala sam sa stajališta majke bebe od 14 mjeseci. Sigurna sam da ću u nekom trenutku moći sama na wc   :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

> što se tiče "koračanja" s djetetom...
> ja bih radije da se držimo za ruku i hodamo usporedno: ako trčim korak ispred... mogu se spotaknuti.
> i povući dijete za sobom...


Lijepo rečeno!  :Smile:  
(ne mogu si pomoći,volim metafore,pogotovo ovako dobro sročene)

----------


## tanjads

Zdenka2, ma i meni je ok kad je neko dijete sramezljivije nego sto sam ja bila. Mislim da je vazno raditi ono s cim se mi osjecamo ugodno jer nista ne pomaze ako ja pustam dijete da me vidi golu jer mislim da je to u redu, a duboko u sebi mi je nelagodno- to djeca osjete i reagiraju jos vecom nelagodom. 

Ako je meni nelagodno ja bih svoje dijete otpravila uz "Sori sine, ali ajde sad van jer zelim biti sama dok se kupam/pishkim/kaj vec. Mama voli biti u kupatilu sama". Tako mu objasnim sto se MM zatvara u wc-u. Obicno kazem da neki ljudi vole biti sami u kupatilu (tako da zna da ima i onih kojima to nije tako bitno, npr. meni). Cini mi se da tako ima vecu sansu izabrati za sebe ono sto njemu pase.

----------


## apricot

> Obicno kazem da neki ljudi vole biti sami u kupatilu (tako da zna da ima i onih kojima to nije tako bitno, npr. meni). Cini mi se da tako ima vecu sansu izabrati za sebe ono sto njemu pase.


tanja,   :Heart:

----------


## tanjads

Meni je najbolje sto se MM zatvara pred Filipom, a dok smo bili sami nije to uopce radio, tj. najnormalnije smo jedno drugom ulazili u wc. Poceo je kad je skuzio da Filip s interesom gleda njegov penis-pa se poceo sramiti.  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

to je, očito, bila njegova granica...

mi čekamo svoju.
možda je ne dočekamo   :Laughing:

----------


## Ana :-)

Moji roditelji tj.mama (starci mi ne žive skupa od moje 10.godine) nikad nije sa mnom razgovarala o sexu tj. jednom je započela razgovor i meni je bilo neugodno (većinom sam sve znala iz časopisa)
Vjerujte mi da bi mi bilo puno bolje vidjeti mamu i tatu kako se ljube pomaze ili slično nego da se svaki dan svađaju (što je bio nažalost njihov slučaj   :Sad:  )

David nema niti tri mjeseca i naravno spava sa nama u krevetiću, ako vidim da bi moglo doći do sexa maloga prebacim u krevetić (naravno prije ga uspavam) ili smo mi na podu   :Razz:   jer mi ga je žao premještati kada onako blaženo spava. 
Pretpostavljam da ću i ja puštati Davida sa mnom u wc i da ćemo se skupa kupati u kadi (to jedva čekam   :Heart:  ) ali kako bude stariji tako ćemo uvoditi da svatko ima svoju privatnost (makar većina vas je napisalo da klinci sami traže da budu sami u wc-u)
Ako se desi da nas dijete vidi dok se seksamo treba sa njime otvoreno razgovarati...ima jedna super knjiga koja objašnjava kako djetetu objasniti šta mama i tata rade i sa koliko godina koji odgovor i na koji način to objasniti djetetu. Knjio sadrži puno škakljivih pitanja ali se djetetu objasni na primjeren način i naravno na način primjeren godinama.

----------


## a zakaj

> ako vidim da bi moglo doći do sexa


oprosti, ali umrla sam od smijeha na ovu recenicu. bas si simpaticno to formulirala...

----------


## antik

> Ana :-) prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako vidim da bi moglo doći do sexa
> 
> 
> oprosti, ali umrla sam od smijeha na ovu recenicu. bas si simpaticno to formulirala...


je, baš fora.

sjetil sam se jednog vica;

Nakon prve bračne noći muž veli ženi:

Oohoho, nakon svega ovoga kaj si pokazala vidim da ti ja sigurno nisam bio prvi!

A žena mu odgovori:
Nakon svega ovoga kaj si ti pokazal, sigurna sam da mi ne buš niti zadnji!


Vratimo se na temu

----------


## marta

Ja bih rado bila sama u zahodu. Ali mi najmladje dijete vristi i tuli ako zatvorim vrata. Pa ga onda pustim unutra i dam mu neku zanimaciju. 
Ostale izbacujem van, ali se ne sramim nego bih fakat ponekad 5 minuta mira.

----------


## Loryblue

> Meni je najbolje sto se MM zatvara pred Filipom, a dok smo bili sami nije to uopce radio, tj. najnormalnije smo jedno drugom ulazili u wc. Poceo je kad je skuzio da Filip s interesom gleda njegov penis-pa se poceo sramiti.


evo ovako je i kod nas identičan slučaj. 
samo šta mi imamo curicu koja je počela sa velikim zanimanjem gledat šta tata ima.
i tata počeo crvenit i ključat wc  :Grin:

----------


## Adrijana66

da se i ja ubacim na ovu temu...
sa mnom smije sve, mm neda...

s menom ide i na wc, a rijetko se i skupa tuširamo... jednom me polijala slučajno pa sam se sva mokra išla s njom istuširat (nju tuširam jer je radi refluksa nije preporučljivo kupat)
KAKO JE UŽIVALA, smijala se... nikad nije bila tak sretna dok se tuširala... i onda je ona mene polijevala, pa ja nju... dobar način da operemo kosu... sa velikim   :Grin:  

ja odem na wc i ostavim otvorena vrata... ona se igra pored mene, pa dođe, pa otiđe... u poslijednje vrijeme dođe (ima 14mjeseci) i kaže mi na wc papir... da ga uzmem...
i onda i ona uzme jedan listić i počinje si brisati pipi   :Laughing:   preko hlača... da vidim da i ona to može...   :Laughing:  

još dok je bila manja 12.mj. jednom je šmignula u wc, uzela wc papir, sakrila se pod kuhinjski stol i čučnula i kakala (u pelenu preko štrampica i haljinice) i   :Laughing:   istovremeno si brisala guzu...   :Laughing:  
dok sam došla, mislila je da radi nešto zabranjeno i bacila iz ruke wc papir i produžila kao ona nije ništa kriva...   :Laughing:  
pošto ima takav afinitet smo joj kupili nastavak za wc tako da sada i ona sjedi i sama se briše...

kada je mm doma se znam i za ključati... dok mi treba mali odmor od oba

mm neda da ide s njim na wc, i neki dan je mama presvlačila malog bratića, a ona je u čudu gledala ŠTA PAK JE TO SAD? nije joj bilo jasno!

ja mislim da je fer da ona nas vidi gole ako i mi nju vidimo golu... ako ništa drugo te slike će imati u podsvijesti i to joj neće biti 7 čudo svijeta...

dok odraste i bude sposobna sama ići na wc kao djevojčica, onda neka svatko ide sam, dok dođe pubertet po meni ne treba vidjeti roditelje gole...

a što se tiče seksa... nema šanse da to vidi... ona zaspi, mi u drugu sobu... uostalom, kvalitetan i kvantitetan seks ni ne možeš pokraj bebača... jel tak?    :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

sad ja ulijećem na 6. stranicu   :Rolling Eyes:  

zašto je loše da curica vidi golog tatu?

je li onda loše da dečkić vidi golu mamu?

----------


## antik

nađoh ovo, 
to je riječ stručnjaka- psihologa:

1.Ne dopustiti djetetu da promatra seksualne aktivnosti odraslih
Ako dijete slučajno "uleti" u sobu kad roditelji vode ljubav, treba mu objasniti ono što je vidjelo na njemu razumljiv način, kako bi se negativne posljedice svele na najmanju moguću mjeru. Prisiljavanje djeteta da promatra spolni odnos odraslih oblik je seksualnog zlostavljanja.

2.Ne izlagati dijete pornografskom materijalu
Djeca izložena pornografiji dobivaju vrlo opasnu poruku da je sve što su vidjela dio normalna i dopuštena spolnog ponašanja. Sklona su u igri i ponašanju pokazati i ponoviti što su vidjela, pa se tako u odnosu s drugom djecom mogu početi seksualizirano ponašati.

3.Ne dodirivati dijete na neprimjeren način
Kad se vaše dijete počne zaključavati u toalet ili inzistirati na tome da se samo tušira (u razdoblju od pet do osam godina), poštujte granice koje postavlja. Nemojte inzistirati da ga i dalje kupate ili mu "brišete guzu". Ako mislite da ne može ili ne zna to učiniti, samo mu objasnite i pomozite da što brže nauči.

4.Ne davati seksualne komentare djetetu
To narušava zdrave granice između roditelja i djece jer roditelji ulaze u prostor spolne intime vlastitog djeteta.

5.Ne hodati goli po kući pred djecom (osobito starijom)
Bilo kakvo erotsko, intimno, ekshibicionističko ponašanje, za koja se smatra da je neprimjereno pred prijateljima i u javnosti, ne treba upražnjavati ni pred djecom.

Navedene nepoželjne aktivnosti uzrokuju velike teškoće u emocionalnom razvoju djeteta, a narušavaju i kontinuitet normalna seksualnog razvoja te je dijete, suočeno s informacijama neprilagođenima njegovoj dobi, onemogućeno učiti o spolnosti vlastitim prirodnim ritmom. To može dovesti do zbunjenosti, uplašenosti ili traumatiziranosti te ostaviti neizbrisive posljedice na njegov seksualni život."


mi imamo bebu od 10 mjeseci i šečemo pred njom goli nakon tuširanja.
Mislim da kad će porasti da to više nećemo raditi, osim kad ćemo ići na nudističku plažu. Ali doma više ne.

----------


## starsky

> mi imamo bebu od 10 mjeseci i šečemo pred njom goli nakon tuširanja.
> Mislim da kad će porasti da to više nećemo raditi, osim kad ćemo ići na nudističku plažu. Ali doma više ne.



a kakva je razlika izmedju hodanja gol u kuci i na nudistickoj plazi???
kazes da sad hodas pred bebom gola, a kasnije to neces raditi no ipak ces ici na nudisticku plazu....
ne kuzim bas??

----------


## ms. ivy

kako smo od presvlačenja pred djecom došli do seksa i pornografije?  :?

----------


## antik

> antik prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mi imamo bebu od 10 mjeseci i šečemo pred njom goli nakon tuširanja.
> Mislim da kad će porasti da to više nećemo raditi, osim kad ćemo ići na nudističku plažu. Ali doma više ne.
> 
> 
> 
> a kakva je razlika izmedju hodanja gol u kuci i na nudistickoj plazi???
> ...


dok će nam dijete biti staro npr. 10 godina

i ako ćemo ići na nud. plažu svi skupa, cijela obitelj, bit ćemo goli

ali doma nećemo više hodati goli pred teenagerima

sad nam beba ima 10 mjeseci, i sad hodamo goli pred njom

kužiš sad???

----------


## ninochka

neki dan sam se kupala i malac je uletio da bi se i on kupao samnom jer sam imala pjenu u kadi. uletio je prskali smo se, pljuvali vodom   :Grin:  i vozili brodiće

ima skoro 3,5 godine i ja tu ne vidim problem

----------


## starsky

> starsky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  antik prvotno napisa
> ...



ne jos ne kuzim...
ako ces sa 10 godisnjakom ici na nudisticku plazu, zasto se pred tim istim desetogodisnjakom neces skinuti doma??u cemu je ta velika razlika izmedju nudisticke plaze i svog stana?

----------


## antik

pa moj stan ima temelje i krov
 a plaža je uz more i na jakom je suncu

----------


## mamasch

Samo da se prikuljičim u vezi dnevnog sexa. Pozitivna stvar privatnog posla MM- a je ta što ga mogu zvrcnuti kad klinci poslije ručka zahrču pa, ako nije na drugom kraju grada, navrati na "rundicu grčko-rimskog".

Tuširamo se u miru kupaonice, uglavnom uvečer kad djeca spavaju, čisto iz komocije i meditacije na kraju dana. Kad idem na WC, kažem djeci "Mama ide piškiti, vraćam se brzo", ostavljam vrata otvorena, pa klinci navrate da vide što radim i ponekad sjednu sa slikovnicama pred vrata ili se samo nasmiju i odu u sobu dalje se igrati. 
Kad se presvlačim, činim to uredno pred djecom. Isto tako i MM. Nema neobičnih pogleda ispod obrva, nema okretanja glave.
MM i ja se ljubimo i grlimo pred djecom, jedino se više ne sexamo pred njima (spavamo svi u jednoj sobi), ali ne zato što mislimo da ćemo ih nepovratno istraumatizirati nego zbog ometanja koncentracije jer se počnu smijuljiti i dovikivati  :Laughing:   8)   :Embarassed:  
Hvala Bogu na 100 kvadrata i izdržljivom namještaju  :Laughing:

----------


## starsky

> pa moj stan ima temelje i krov
>  a plaža je uz more i na jakom je suncu



nije ti neki argument  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamasch

Eh da. Zdenka2 je napisala da se roditelji moraju ponašati primjereno dobi svoje djece. Slažem se s time, i dodala bih da je u nekoj dječjoj dobi potrebno naučiti dijete važnost poštivanja vlastite intime i intime drugih. Imam još malu djecu, ali mislim da to vrijeme drugačijeg učenja dolazi sa potrebom djeteta da samo ode na WC ili da se samo oblači, dakle sa nekih 6 godina.

----------


## anima

baš mi je zanimljivo ovo s nudističkom plažom...ajde malo nastavite u tom smjeru...znači, ako dijete gleda svoje roditelje gole po stanu ili na nudističkoj plaž-gdje gleda i druge- to nije štetno, štetno je samo ako gleda sex? Jesam dobro skopčala :/

----------


## Ancica

Stetno je disati, ja bih rekla.

----------


## Lu

mi se ne skrivamo, ponasamo se normalno i opusteno tj uopce ni ne razmisljamo o tome. ja kad se presvlacim marko ponekad trazi da cici da pusu i spomene kako je on popio svo mlijeko.  
ni mm se ne skriva ali dobro on bi i po cvjetnom trgu hodao gol   :Rolling Eyes:  
u wc me marko obavezno prati, nije mi nikada smetalo ali mi sad ponekad pocinje ici na zivce jer mislim da je dovoljno velik da ne tuli ispred vrata ako se slucajno zatvorim. ne tjeram ali sam mu pocela govoriti da bi rado 5 minuta mira nawc-u ako moze. isto je sa tusiranjem, pranjem kose i sl. kad je bio manji stajao bi ispred kade dok se tusiram i pricao samnom. sad mi on vise nije obavezan rekvizit u kupatilu dok se tusiram ali npr ako perem kosu to mora biti jer on place kad mu perem kosu pa me fascinirano zapitkuje jel mi smeta voda, zasto ja ne placem kad se perem i sl. 
intimni djelovi su zadnje sto bi on tu gledao   :Rolling Eyes:  

sto se sexa tice, mi to obavljamo popodne kad on spava. navecer kad on zaspi me zanima samo tisina i knjiga. to je vecernji maximum aktivnosti za mene   :Grin:

----------


## flower

> Stetno je disati, ja bih rekla.


 zivjeti je opasno  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> Stetno je disati, ja bih rekla.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  zivjeti je opasno


Uljepsale ste mi dan   :Laughing:

----------


## Zečica

Moja mama koja je jako sramezljiva i dan danas kad ide na veliku nuzdu, kaze da ide piskiti i onda je nema 25 minuta. Covjek bi pomislio da se nikad nije pokakala u zivotu.
A kad ode na WC pa pitamo Grgu sta baka radi, on kaze: kaka!  :Laughing:  

Inace, uvijek je samnom na WC-u kad kakam ili piskim i onda mu lijepo pojasnim sto radim jer mislim da ce se tako i sam lakse odviknuti od pelena i shvatiti za sto sluzi kahlica.

Uredno se kupamo zajedno i normalno nam je da smo goli pred njim.

Kad vidi tatinog pimpeka onda se cudi, pokazuje svog i kaze mali pa pokaze tatinog  i kaze veliki.  :Laughing:  

Moja vagina mu je jako smjesna i zove ju pi-pi.
 :Laughing:

----------


## Felix

> 5.Ne hodati goli po kući pred djecom (osobito starijom)
> Bilo kakvo erotsko, intimno, ekshibicionističko ponašanje, za koja se smatra da je neprimjereno pred prijateljima i u javnosti, ne treba upražnjavati ni pred djecom.
> 
> Navedene nepoželjne aktivnosti uzrokuju velike teškoće u emocionalnom razvoju djeteta, a narušavaju i kontinuitet normalna seksualnog razvoja te je dijete, suočeno s informacijama neprilagođenima njegovoj dobi, onemogućeno učiti o spolnosti vlastitim prirodnim ritmom. To može dovesti do zbunjenosti, uplašenosti ili traumatiziranosti te ostaviti neizbrisive posljedice na njegov seksualni život


eh, ti strucnjaci...
ekshibicionisti svih zemalja, prosetajmo goli po stanovima!  :Laughing:  
jedna mi stvar bas nije jasna. kako su ljudi dosad zivjeli? vise generacija prosirene obitelji, svi u istoj kucici od jedne jedine prostorije? buduci da su radjali djecu, i to dosta djece, rekao bi covjek da je bilo i seksa... pitam se gdje se dogadjao taj seks.  :Grin:  o presvlacenju da i ne govorim. i jesu li sve prijasnje generacije imale teskoca u emocionalnom i seksualnom razvoju, te bili traumatizirani?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mama courage

> eh, ti strucnjaci...


vala bas.   :Rolling Eyes:  dodju i vele nam da batine nisu odgojna metoda, a vidi nam nasih prijasnih generacija...  :Grin:  jesu li istraumatizirani ?   :Grin:  





> Moja vagina mu je jako smjesna i zove ju pi-pi.


moje dijete nije nikad imalo prilike zaviri(va)ti u moju vaginu.

----------


## M&T

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Stetno je disati, ja bih rekla.
> ...


i sad kad se vi ovako izrugujete i sprdate, neke od nas definitvno imamo pravo zaključiti kako se u vašim obiteljima doista događaju svakakve situacije koje bi se usudila nazivati i pomalo incestuozne :/  :/ 


ps. i nemojte mi odmah odgovorit uvrijeđeno i sl. jer same tako pišete i postupate, a onda kad netko slobodno zaključi npr. da šetate pred djecom sa klatećim pimpecima vi odma skočite u svoju obranu i napadate 300 %

----------


## Adrijana66

ja mislim da to ima veze i sa životnim nazorima... 

neka osoba i njen odgoj i shvaćanje seksualnosti su u skladu da ih dijete vidi i to je skroz ok-aj, drugi imaju drugačije nazore i predrasude, i kad bi takva mama ili tata došli goli, dijete bi  :shock: 

sjećam se da sam jednom imala dečka i došla k njemu, a on se baš tuširao pa sam ga pričekala s njegovim roditeljima... dok se on prošetao gol ja sam skoro pala u nesvijest...  :Laughing:  (da mi je neko snimil facu)   :Laughing:   al jednostavno im je to bilo normalno! meni ne!

po meni (nakon svega   :Laughing:  ) ako se netko ne osjeća nelagodno i prihvatio je svoju seksualnost i ne srami se - to je prekrasno!
i prirodno! 
mislim na dijete...

u počecima čovječanstva to i je bilo normalno, ako ćemo o prirodnom...

----------


## maria71

u počecima čovječanstva je bilo koječega

baš su oni u pećini u mraku znali tko je tko

----------


## Adrijana66

imam jednu prijateljicu studenticu kojoj je mama nedavno umrla od raka   :Crying or Very sad:  
pauzirala je godinu dana, bila s njom i brinula se o njoj... da ne spominjemo koliko ju je puta vidjela golu...

isto vrijedi sa mame u invalidskim kolicima ili nemoćne...

znači u tim slučajevima se slobodno mamu vidi golu al inače ne? to mi je totalno apsurdno i kontradiktorno!

ja sam bila sramežljiva... JAKO... preko mene mrtve bi me netko vidio golu...
 sad više nisam...
i prije bi rekla je da problem u onima kojima se to gadi...

npr. puno puta sam čula da tate koji su bili na porodu ne mogu godinu dana nakon toga spavati sa ženom... 
znači nemaju prirodni odnos sa seksualnošću...
sve šta djeca vide je TV, gdje je sve SAVRŠENO, i sve više imamo dijecu koja pate od ljepote...
golotinja se počela poistovjećivati sa ljepotom  :/ 
ajde ljepota, anoreksija je danas in...  :Laughing:  

a gdje su oni lijepi prirodni osjećaji! jako su rijetki...
iskorijenili se...  :?

----------


## Adrijana66

> u počecima čovječanstva je bilo koječega
> 
> baš su oni u pećini u mraku znali tko je tko


šta su pećinski ljudi bili noćne ptice... sove...

imali su listić, čučnuli se, i skoči svašta van, ili trče... i....   :Laughing:  

ili Škoti...   :Laughing:

----------


## Adrijana66

još nešto... pa sam gotova!

imam prijateljicu koja je imala upalu mokraćnih puteva, i mama koja joj je btw medicinska sestra svaki dan ju je prala s kamilicom...
dok mi je to rekla ja sam bila  :shock:  malo sutra bi meni moja mama to radila... al one su imale takav odnos prema golotinji..

dok s druge strane znam cure koje su imale upale i ne samo da im je bilo neugodno pred roditeljima, nego i pred doktorom... pa su čekale dok se nije zakompliciralo do kraja... takvih je više! jer nedaj Bože da one vide mamu ili mama njih gole! to je duboko uvriježeno!

makar, i ta barijera "ne biti gol" ponekada popuca i sve dođe na svoje... sa godinama, iskustvom, starošću... nažalost bolešću i sl.

----------


## Roza

Mislim da u ovom mišljenu psihologa koje je antik navela fali uzrast djeteta na koje se navodi odnose i da je zato preopćenito i zapravo može navesti na totalno kriva tumačenja. Nije isto biti gol pred tinejdžerom ili pred djetetom od 10 mjeseci ili 3 godine. 

A ovo s tatama koji su bili na porodu i nakon toga nisu mogli spavati s svojom ženom - u mojoj okolini, sve tate (ovako na brzinu sam ih nabrojila 6) koji su bili na porodu to uopće ne povezuju s seksualnošću! Niti su imali problema s seksualnim doživljavanjem svoje žene nakon toga.

----------


## mamasch

Ljudi moji, pa nije isto kad žena npr. dođe iz rodilišta, ne može sjediti, doji dijete, iscrpljena je i treba pomoć pri njezi šavova, njen muž ili radi ili ne želi pomoći, pa normalno da će ako je to moguće uskočiti njezina (ili možda njegova) mama, za razliku od prešetavanja golih roditelja po kući pred djecom zato što su roditelji slobodnijih nazora i osjećaju se (pre)udobno u svojoj koži. 
Ja se ne sramim svoga tijela, pred MM-om sam bez problema gola, nekad sam se više voljela kupati na nudističkim plažama, ali zbilja ne osjećam potrebu da nakon tuširanja paradiram gola pred svojom djecom. Jednostavno ne vidim razloga za to. Nit će moja djeca biti opuštenija i zdravijeg odnosa prema svojem tijelu kad porastu, nit je takvo šetkanje edukativnije od razgovora o golotinji, intimi i seksualnosti.

S druge strane, prihvatljivije je djetetu prisustvovati zagrljajima i poljupcima među roditeljima nego da slušaju i gledaju svađu, ali baš da gledaju moju picu ili MM-ovog ...  :/ ili možda da kibiciraju vođenje ljubavi... ?! Da li bi to bio odraz suvremenog i zdravog odnosa prema suksualnosti, hoće li to pomoći djeci da prihvate svoje i tuđe tijelo, da uživaju u seksu itd.......  :/ 

Tko od vas je kao dijete gledao u maminu picu i zbog toga je danas zdrav heteroseksualac koji uživa u seksu i zdravog je uma? Hajd dignite ruke!

----------


## maria71

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u počecima čovječanstva je bilo koječega
> 
> baš su oni u pećini u mraku znali tko je tko
> 
> 
> šta su pećinski ljudi bili noćne ptice... sove...
> ...


da specificiram

puno ljudi na hrpi ,mrak,svi jednako smrde  pardon prirodno mirišu  i.....udri miško

----------


## Adrijana66

meni isto nije ok hodati gol po kući, al recimo hodati u ručniku i brzo si staviti gačice... to je ok...
i isto mislim da to u pubertetu nebi trebalo biti, već do neke određene dobi gdje dijete ne osjeća sram!
a s obzirom da će mu to ostati iz prošlosti to će biti percipirano kao normalno... podsvijesno...

daj mi sad nešto recite, mame čija mala dijeca nesmiju ići s njima u wc jer je to kao nedopustivo šta vi radite kad ste u javnosti (sami sa djetetom) a jako vam se piški? dijete ostavite vani u javnom wc-u i uđete unutra sami? 
 :?

----------


## Lu

mislim da uopce ne govorimo o cjelodnevnom paradiranju gol po kuci, nego naprosto da od kupatila do sobe necu sad izvodit neko sakrivanje da me ne bi dijete slucajno vidjelo. nekad sam u ogrtacu, nekad gola tih pola metra i pet minuta dok izadjem iz kupatila do sobe i u ormaru uzmem robu.  ne opterecujem se time i u tome ne vidim problem. dijete mi ima dvije i pol godine. kad abude stariji, ako primjetim da mu je to neobicno neugodno ili ne znam ni ja sta sigurno cu pripaziti.
a do tad ne opterecujem se time.

----------


## Roza

> Tko od vas je kao dijete gledao u maminu picu i zbog toga je danas zdrav heteroseksualac koji uživa u seksu i zdravog je uma? Hajd dignite ruke!


Ah, čemu ovih 6 stranice rasprave kad je sve ovako jednostavno?

----------


## Zdenka2

> eh, ti strucnjaci...
> 
> jedna mi stvar bas nije jasna. kako su ljudi dosad zivjeli? vise generacija prosirene obitelji, svi u istoj kucici od jedne jedine prostorije? buduci da su radjali djecu, i to dosta djece, rekao bi covjek da je bilo i seksa... pitam se gdje se dogadjao taj seks.  o presvlacenju da i ne govorim. i jesu li sve prijasnje generacije imale teskoca u emocionalnom i seksualnom razvoju, te bili traumatizirani?


1. I svoju struku tako potcjenjuješ?

2. Živjeli su drugačije - prošetaj malo po eko selima pa ćeš vidjeti da nisu imali samo jednu prostoriju - postojala je mala odvojena sobica za mladi par. Drugi su to radili ispod deke dok su im djeca spavala u kuhinji na peći ili po vani, na sjenicima, livadama, šumarcima. Kad su se prali zatvarali su se u posebnu prostoriju. 
U gradovima, u bogatijim kućama, imali su posebne sobe i krevete - kutije, dakle, krevete koji su se mogli zatvoriti, zbog topline i zbog intimnosti. Za pranje je vrijedilo isto kao i kod sirotinje. Uostalom, veći dio godine svi su to radili u odjeći, zbog hladnoće.
Baš je nedavno izašla jedna zgodna knjiga koja govori i o tim temama: Sarti, Raffaella, _Živjeti u kući: stanovanje, prehrana i odijevanje u novovjekovnoj Europi: (1500.-1800.)._ Zagreb: Ibis grafika, 2006.
U svakoj situaciji može se sačuvati intima i privatnost, samo ako se to želi.

----------


## M&T

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> eh, ti strucnjaci...
> 
> jedna mi stvar bas nije jasna. kako su ljudi dosad zivjeli? vise generacija prosirene obitelji, svi u istoj kucici od jedne jedine prostorije? buduci da su radjali djecu, i to dosta djece, rekao bi covjek da je bilo i seksa... pitam se gdje se dogadjao taj seks.  o presvlacenju da i ne govorim. i jesu li sve prijasnje generacije imale teskoca u emocionalnom i seksualnom razvoju, te bili traumatizirani? 
> 
> 
> ...


točno tako, pa nisi nikad gledala stare filmove li serije recimo Velo misto ili sl. pa nisi vidjela da su se tada ljudi i kupali skoro u robi-i muškarci i žene, a ne u badićima na tange bez gornjeg dijela :/ 

ma bar neki koji branite svoje stavove promislite s čime uspoređujete da ne ispadate smiješni i bedasti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## flower

> ma bar neki koji branite svoje stavove promislite s čime uspoređujete da ne ispadate smiješni i bedasti


niti smo smjesni, niti bedasti, ne zelim da ikoga na ovom pdf kojeg imam cast moderirati se tako ne naziva/proziva...molim te da pokusas svoje stavove uobliciti u misli na nacin koji nece vrijedjati niti jednog sudionika diskusije...

----------


## ms. ivy

> sad ja ulijećem na 6. stranicu   
> 
> zašto je loše da curica vidi golog tatu?
> 
> je li onda loše da dečkić vidi golu mamu?


opet ću ja ostati bez odgovora, a tako bih željela ovo shvatiti.

----------


## Janoccka

> 2.Ne izlagati dijete pornografskom materijalu


Ovo mi je fenomenalno... Mogu zaštititi dijete od vlastite golotinje, ali kako od drugih? Časopisi, plakati, TV.... 
Ajd TV još i ne mora gledati, ali ako mi netko kaže da ne izvodim dijete van ubit ću nekoga!

----------


## Deaedi

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sad ja ulijećem na 6. stranicu   
> 
> zašto je loše da curica vidi golog tatu?
> 
> je li onda loše da dečkić vidi golu mamu?
> 
> ...


Necu ti ja odgovoriti (prepustam to npr. Hani-Sari), jer mislim da u tome nema nista lose. Jednostavno neki su ljudi sramezljiviji od drugih. A neki slobodniji. Ja i MM smo sramezljivi. Npr. moja sveki slobodnija. MM joj npr. na moru (zena postovjecuje godisnji i more sa slobodom u oblacenju  :Grin:  ) zna reci: mama, obuci siru majicu/duzu suknju, ja ne idem s tobom ako ides ovakva   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> daj mi sad nešto recite, mame čija mala dijeca nesmiju ići s njima u wc jer je to kao nedopustivo šta vi radite kad ste u javnosti (sami sa djetetom) a jako vam se piški? dijete ostavite vani u javnom wc-u i uđete unutra sami?


  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  eto, moja mala (od odredjene dobi) ne smije sa mnom na wc. jer ne zelim joj dopustiti da osluskuje moje g... koja padaju u vodu i da osjeti miomiris koji se tada pocinje siriti kupatilom (zar je to tako tesko shvatiti, pobogu si ga brate). da ne spominjem da ne vidim nista edukativno u tome, niti mislim da ju time uskracujem za jedno njoj toliko bitno zivotno iskustvo. 

kad idem u javni wc onda je situacija drugacija, silom prilika, i tu improvoziramo (o, da). il ju ostavim s osobom s kojom sam u pratnji il ona ide sa mnom u wc. no posto su kabinice uglavnom jako malene, ja i da hocu, ne mogu je uvesti sa sobom, nego ona ceka ispred mojih vrata i razgovaramo, da zna da sam tu. il odemo u wc za invalide, ako je slobodan.

nadam se da je misterija odlaska u javne wc-e time rijesena.   :Rolling Eyes: 




> Jednostavno neki su ljudi sramezljiviji od drugih


u ovom kontekstu se postavlja i jos jedno pitanje. fino da ima malo manje i malo vise sramezljivih ljudi. no ne znam zasto bi oni koji to ne zele morali uzivati u nesramezljivosti onih kojima je svejedno. bivsi momak od moje sestre je tako znao nekad, kad bi prespavao kod nas, ustati ujutro rano i samo u gacama prosetati po nasoj kuci. ono sve visi i klati se u donjem dijelu pidzame (a nije nosio ispod gace) dok on nonsalantno prohodava po stanu. i nisam sramezljiva, i nije da nisam do tada vidjela muski spolni organ, al ne znam cime sam zasluzila privileg da sam njegove "obiteljske dragulje" (kako vele njemci) morala imati u svom vidokrugu.

a nije se radilo o brad pittu   :Laughing: 

janoccka - pa zna se sto je pornografski materijal. dvije sise u gavrilovicevoj reklami to nisu (koliko god degutantna reklama sama po sebi bila). al ako djetetu pokazujes pornic il porno-stranice na webu, onda itekako cinis kazneno djelo.

----------


## Adrijana66

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sad ja ulijećem na 6. stranicu   
> 
> zašto je loše da curica vidi golog tatu?
> 
> je li onda loše da dečkić vidi golu mamu?
> 
> ...


Za prvo mislim da je riječ o tatama da im je nelagodno... jer ipak kod mama je to sve sakriveno a kod tata ne (jedino ako mame furaju brazilijanku   :Smile:  )

i mislim da je lakše percipirati djetetu mamino nego tatino baš zbog toga...

meni je ok ali onako da dijete vidi na brzinu, u par sekundi, tek toliko da zna da se nešto postoji...
ali sam protiv toga da je netko duže gol i da to dijete promatra! u biti nisam protiv, ali ja to nikad nebi! svaka čast onima koji uspiju na taj način s djecom i da djeca to sasvim prirodno prihvate! ja to ne bi znala!

dečko da vidi golu mamu? zakaj ne, sisati može, a ovo ne?

ali čim dođe do neke određene dobi ja bi se tu zaustavila jer niti sama nisam imala takav primjer pa ga nebi znala upotrijebiti!

jednom smo ja i frendica šetale, i uslijed bijelog dana si je na cvjetnom trgu u jednoj uličici tip drkao... isto tako kod nas u parku ima puno primjera kako su m bježali goli...

pa bolje da dijete to prvi put vidi kod roditelja i zna da je normalno, nego da mu se na ovakav način zgadi, ili?

----------


## mama courage

> pa bolje da dijete to prvi put vidi kod roditelja i zna da je normalno, nego da mu se na ovakav način zgadi, ili?


dzizus. sve ljepse od ljepseg. sad bi mm trebao i drkati pred djetetom.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bubica

> eto, moja mala (od odredjene dobi) ne smije sa mnom na wc. jer ne zelim joj dopustiti da osluskuje moje g... koja padaju u vodu i da osjeti miomiris koji se tada pocinje siriti kupatilom (zar je to tako tesko shvatiti, pobogu si ga brate). da ne spominjem da ne vidim nista edukativno u tome, niti mislim da ju time uskracujem za jedno njoj toliko bitno zivotno iskustvo.


ne znam koliko tvoja mala ima godina, ali u fazi odvikavanja od pelena je vrlo važno da se djetetu ne daje poruka da je g... nešto fuj, da smrdi i da nam se gadi. U toj je fazi vrlo OK da je djetetu slobodan pristup u WC, dok roditelji obavljaju nuždu. 

Ja podržavam pristup: sve u svoje vrijeme. Dok je B bio manji slobodno smo se ispred njega presvlačili, imao je pristup WC-u, kupao se s nama. Kada je sam počeo obavljati nuždu u WC sam je zatražio privatnost (za kakanje), iskoristili smo to da si dozvolimo i mi privatnost i to odlično funkcionira. Ne potičem da nam ulazi u kupaonu dok se tuširamo ali da mu se taj čas jako piški ušao bi bez problema i ne bi od toga radili frku, niti on, niti mi. 

Mislim da je u cijeloj priči vrlo važno pratiti dijete i njegove reakcije i razgovarati s djetetom o svemu, na njemu primjeren način. MOj je MM odrastao samo uz majku (veći dio živta), i on se sjeća da mu je bilo neugodno pred maminom golotinjom. Ona je vjerojatno zaboravila razmišljati o njegovoj dobi, o tome da dijete odrasta i da, u nekim fazama, baš i ne voli o roditeljima sve znati...

----------


## Adrijana66

> pa bolje da dijete to prvi put vidi kod roditelja i zna da je normalno, nego da mu se na ovakav način zgadi, ili?
> 			
> 		
> 
> dzizus. sve ljepse od ljepseg. sad bi mm trebao i drkati pred djetetom.


pravit ću se da ovu glupost nisam ni pročitala...  8)

----------


## Adrijana66

ta cura koja je to vidjela bilo joj je prvi put u životu i rezultiralo je gađenjem prema muškom rodu i seksualnom odbojnošću... stvarno je ružno utjecalo na nju...

----------


## mama courage

> Ja podržavam pristup: sve u svoje vrijeme. Dok je B bio manji slobodno smo se ispred njega presvlačili, imao je pristup WC-u, kupao se s nama. Kada je sam počeo obavljati nuždu u WC sam je zatražio privatnost (za kakanje), iskoristili smo to da si dozvolimo i mi privatnost i to odlično funkcionira. Ne potičem da nam ulazi u kupaonu dok se tuširamo ali da mu se taj čas jako piški ušao bi bez problema i ne bi od toga radili frku, niti on, niti mi.


dijete mi je prosle godine u roku od 3 dana ostavilo i dnevnu i nocnu pelenu. cuj, g smrdi i nije bas ugodno, to je notorna cinjenica, koju je i ona sama zakljucila, bez da sam joj taj podatak morala imputirati. uostalom, postupili smo isto kao ti u gore kvotiranom dijelu. sve u svoje vrijeme,a ona sada ima 3 god 3 mj

jednostavno ne vidim nista toliko nenormalno u cinjenici da roditelj nekoliko puta po nekoliko minuta u danu moze biti sam da bi obavio nuzdu. 




> jednom smo ja i frendica šetale, i uslijed bijelog dana si je na cvjetnom trgu u jednoj uličici tip drkao... isto tako kod nas u parku ima puno primjera kako su m bježali goli... 
> 
> pa bolje da dijete to prvi put vidi kod roditelja i zna da je normalno, nego da mu se na ovakav način zgadi, ili?


 8)

----------


## Adrijana66

sorry, krivo je ispalo...

da vidi pimpek! a ne drkanje! za to treba u zatvor!

----------


## maria71

velim ja ,cjepanice u ruke,pomlatimo štekere i pravac pećina

----------


## Adrijana66

postoje dvije krajnosti za mene, prva je da dijete (npr.od 1 godine) ne smije s mamon na wc jer će bombe padat...

a druga je kad se golotinja produžava kroz čitav odgoj...

i obje su mi neprihvaćene, makar razumijem ih, i ako oni gledaju kroz takvu prizmu i imaju općenito takve nazore djetetu se neće desiti ništa loše... ako djete to zdravo prihvaća...

ali niti će zbog prve niti zbog druge krajnosi roditelji biti proganjani, kažnjavani ili javno osramoćeni...

----------


## Adrijana66

al postavlja se jedno drugo pitanje...

beba od 12-18mjeseci se poistovjećuje s roditeljima, oni su mu uzor, roditelji jedu žlicom, i dijete će... kad se ide u šetnju roditelj obuje cipele i djete će... i takvih milijon stvari...

šta se događa s djetetom kad ono mora na kahlicu piškiti i kakati a mama i tata to ne rade? jel će to shvatit kao kaznu?

da bi djetetu objasnio da ideš piškiti prvo ga trebaš naučiti što to znači, a ono mora sudjelovati u učenju...

ako npr. dijete od dvije, tri godine slučajno na sekundu vidi mamin ili tatin spolni organ, niti će mu se javit nelagoda niti išta drugo... i sad će npr. za par dana to vidjet na filmu (naravno ne pornografiji već nekom filmu uslijed bijelog dana čega ima)

OFF TOPIC - sad sam se sjetila   :Laughing:   moja mama je doma imala bibliju u slikama koju nje masno platila, i žene su prikazivane sa grudima, u biti gole al na umjetnički način... i moj barco je izrezao slike i sakrio ih   :Laughing:  

da nastavim priču, dijete će to percipirati kao normalno (kaj misliš, i moji mama i tata to imaju)
i sad se više ne pokazujete... ali će se to mišljenje nadograđivati u budućnosti, mjesec za mjesec i odjednom će to djetetu biti normalno bez da zna od kud mu to...

šta se tiče ulaska u pubertet, moja razmišljanja mi priječe da bi me i slučajno dijete vidjelo golo, dakle nikako...

ali ako se i mama ili dijete počinju osjećati nelagodno i u ranoj fazi djetinstva, naravno da će postupiti prema svojim osjećajima i prestati...

ja je vodim sa sobom na wc (ima 14.mj.) najviše iz razloga da se ne ozlijedi kad nije pod mojim nazorom...
jer ta mala, čim mama ode, najslađe je zabranjeno voće...

ali kupanje sa malim djetetom i odlazak u javni wc sa malim djetetom... posebno u stranoj državi... je općenito u svijetu potpuno normalna pojava... i viđa se na svakom uglu... (dobro, kupanje ne ali zato ima slika skoro u svakoj knjizi o odgoju, bilo domaći il strani autor)

----------


## antik

> Mislim da u ovom mišljenu psihologa koje je antik navela fali uzrast djeteta na koje se navodi odnose i da je zato preopćenito i zapravo može navesti na totalno kriva tumačenja. Nije isto biti gol pred tinejdžerom ili pred djetetom od 10 mjeseci ili 3 godine. 
> 
> A ovo s tatama koji su bili na porodu i nakon toga nisu mogli spavati s svojom ženom - u mojoj okolini, sve tate (ovako na brzinu sam ih nabrojila 6) koji su bili na porodu to uopće ne povezuju s seksualnošću! Niti su imali problema s seksualnim doživljavanjem svoje žene nakon toga.


koje je antik navela ...

antik je tata.

ovo s tatama koji su bili na porodu ....

bio sam pri porodu, i bilo je predivno!

----------


## maria71

antik sori ali nik ti je unisex

----------

